# The last thing you ate v. Char Kuey Teow



## fengtau

Had char kuey teow for breakfast!


----------



## BULESYE592

Bet you didn't use chopsticks !


----------



## freehugs

That looks delicious!

And I just ate prime rib, ham, mashed potatoes, green bean casserole, corn bowl, and pumpkin  pie for dessert.


----------



## BULESYE592

I'll take all of that minus the pumpkin.


----------



## BULESYE592

No what I thinkin !


----------



## BULESYE592

DL stop giggling !


----------



## jam uh weezy

thom kah kai


----------



## fengtau

I want some of that jammy!


----------



## BULESYE592

DL is on cammy.......


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

fengtau I need a recipe for that STAT. Looks DANK!


----------



## kaywholed

french toast


----------



## EbowTheLetter

FREEDOM toast.


----------



## lonewolf13

double bacon six cheese pizza from papa johns. it didn't taste too good. teh breadsticks are always win.  if you're thinking about ordering the double bacon six cheese pizza... don't


----------



## D's

nanner puddin'


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

nothing.. havent eaten ANYTHING all fucking day. I ate so much yesterday, I think I can skip food today.


----------



## Mehm

sprouts, avocado, tomato, cucumber, veggie burger on whole grain with bbq sauce.  had a side of fried potatoes and a side of fruit with a mimosa.  pretty gewd


----------



## fengtau

Milk iced tea and noodles for breakfast...


----------



## lostNfound

Breakfast.

Scrambled eggs on toast from my chooks in the yard with bbq sauce and topped with asparagus wrapped in prosciutto 






And my chooks in the rain.


----------



## fengtau

lostNfound said:


> Breakfast.
> 
> Scrambled eggs on toast from my chooks in the yard with bbq sauce and topped with asparagus wrapped in prosciutto



That's  weird looking breakfast.


----------



## lostNfound

^ lol, coming from the man who eats prawns and noodles for breakfast


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

green beans w/ bacon, hashbrown casserole, and a ham biscuit.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

lostNfound said:


> ^ lol, coming from the man who eats prawns and noodles for breakfast



lol I also thought it was weird fengtau commented on your breakfast.

OT: A couple of pieces of toast with meat sauce, cheddar, and brie melted atop of it.


----------



## fengtau

EbowTheLetter said:


> lol I also thought it was weird fengtau commented on your breakfast.
> 
> OT: A couple of pieces of toast with meat sauce, cheddar, and brie melted atop of it.



Hey!  Our food here are normal...it's yours that's not.  Yes, the world revolves around me.  I think the GMT should start from my location here.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

pecan pie.... the LAST little sliver.. with a bit of whip cream. Ok... im a fatty today now... its official.

all good in the hood though


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

fengtau said:


> hey!  Our food here are normal...it's yours that's not.  Yes, the world revolves around me.  *i think the gmt should start from my location here.*



o rly? . 

edit: fuck it, theres a few christmas cookies left, im gonna eat those too.


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Fuck yeah CS, Christmas cookies.

Of the peanut butter chocolate style.


----------



## ocean

Papa inspired me...........

I had a variety of cheeses and water crackers. 
They were all delish.


----------



## lonewolf13

i opened my Hillshire Farm sausage and cheese spread.  damn it was good. i love me them summer sausages and cheese.

fact: my fave snack meal - summer sausage, pepperjack cheese (bar), sour pickles, hot mustard, italian/french bread and beer.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

hey PJ you doing "THAT" tonight?

btw time for hashbrown casserole, speet potato casserole, and pecan pie.


----------



## DamagedLemon

Plain porridge with pork floss 
Sick people food.


----------



## D's

ChemicalSmiles said:


> green beans w/ bacon, hashbrown casserole, and a ham biscuit.



dude... omnomnom..
keepin it classy, i like ur class sir. your okay.

i'm eating.. well its dusty in here, so i'm breathing the dust so i'm eating it right?


----------



## D's

dont whales eat by breathing though?


----------



## DamagedLemon

What do whales eat, come to think of it? Fish?


----------



## D's

hmmm never thought of it like that..

i'm eating a bowl of cookie crisp ^_^


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

DamagedLemon said:


> What do whales eat, come to think of it? Fish?



killer whales are the king of the ocean, definitely over great white sharks.

they PWN all.

do they eat fish? LOL wtf.. they eat errthang thats a in the fricking water practically 

they love seals.. thats their favorite :D

they a=eat bird, fish, even great white sharks...

check it

Orka PWNS white shark


----------



## fengtau

DamagedLemon said:


> Plain porridge with pork floss
> Sick people food.



  Are you sick?  Hope you're feeling better now.

I had peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## lonewolf13

reheated pizza and cold chicken.


----------



## fengtau

Italian BMT....from Subway.


----------



## slortaone

you can do better than that feng.


----------



## lonewolf13

feng is getting "americanized"


----------



## slortaone

i know, its shocking.


----------



## lonewolf13

actually i got a $15 Subway card i'm gonna use tomorrow for the game that was postponed. what should i s;lurge it on?


----------



## fengtau

Since I'm getting an American name...I think I should start eating American food as well.  Next stop Panda Express.


----------



## slortaone

go sell it for $10 and buy something worthwhile, real talk.


----------



## slortaone

i been eating this


----------



## lonewolf13

NIIICEEEE does it taste like chicken?


----------



## Keaton

hash Brownie mahn


----------



## slortaone

nope, it doesnt really taste like croc either
weird stuff


----------



## lonewolf13

never had croc, always heard it taste like frog which they say taste like chicken


----------



## fengtau

Frogs does not taste like chicken....it's the chicken that taste like frogs.


----------



## slortaone

people say nearly all white meat tastes like chicken though
have you had aligator? id imagine its similiar to that


----------



## fengtau

Yeah...I've had a croc before.  It's totally different in terms of texture.  Then again, I had it with curry so the taste might have changed during the cooking process.


----------



## lonewolf13

i went down on this fat white bitch once.... tasted like rotisserie chicken.   honest injun.



grossed me out.


----------



## slortaone

fengtau said:


> Yeah...I've had a croc before.  It's totally different in terms of texture.  Then again, I had it with curry so the taste might have changed during the cooking process.



yeah it has a strange texture, its nice though


----------



## lonewolf13

fuck yeah finished the last of the pizza and breadsticks.


----------



## ocean

calamari


----------



## fengtau

sotong!


----------



## lonewolf13

beer !!


----------



## lonewolf13

reheating some KFC


----------



## D's

2x wendys baconator and a double stack smashd into one.





omnomnomnom


----------



## lonewolf13

holy shit D's i can hear you arteries hardening    lol


----------



## D's

well i was told that the 2xbaconator double stack will bring back collapsed veins.


----------



## Mehm

salmon burrito.  was good


----------



## Keaton

Mehm said:


> salmon burrito.  was good



that sounds delicious...
where from?
did you make it?omnomnom


----------



## Bomboclat

Chicken longanisa with rice and a fried egg.


----------



## fengtau

Coconut milk rice with anchovies...aka...Nasi Lemak.


----------



## Bomboclat

That looks/sounds freaking delicious.


----------



## fengtau

It is!  It's our most popular breakfast food.


----------



## lonewolf13

$5 footlong from Subway, and SaltnVinegar chips. was sooo goood.

football tme.


----------



## Bomboclat

Im moving in with fengtau

@thread: Eggs, tofu, and langonisa.


----------



## fengtau

I just had curry noodles for lunch.


----------



## lonewolf13

breakfast for dinner. yeah i know i'm badass


----------



## fengtau

^^ That looks like something I'd eat for dinner.


----------



## Wordswords

i eat stuff like that for breakfast


----------



## DexterMeth

What is that side dish lonewolf? Potatoes?

-Linguisa sausage and rice


----------



## lonewolf13

yeah hashbrowns.


----------



## lonewolf13

im munching on some salted/roasted peanuts and salted/roasted pistachios...soooooooooooooo goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## TINK

a bowl of frosted flakes. 

I don't cook


----------



## DexterMeth

Frozen burrito. -food


----------



## melange

making velveeta macaroni and cheese right now


a.k.a. crack


----------



## DexterMeth

Pretty much man.  Until you realize you can make do with a lot more using powdered cheese.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

I wonder if you could get full by snorting powdered cheese?


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

bit of sub...


----------



## DexterMeth

Chicken nuggets.  My my, we're all eating so healthy.  My brain hurts.


----------



## lonewolf13

made myself a pot of chilibeans. was dammmnnnnnn gooooooddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## DexterMeth

Check your junk for tracks


----------



## nekointheclouds

I made Thai Red cocoanut curry with chicken, onion, carrot and roasted butternut squash. But I fucked up the rice(I'm used to my rice maker) and had to use rice noddles at the last sec. which wasnt as good. But I also made seasoned flat bread made with homegrown mint rosemary.

 I like to cook.


----------



## DexterMeth

That sounds so good. Ever have green curry? It's le shit.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Stir fry, nigga!


----------



## DexterMeth

I didn't know ganstas knew how to cook.


----------



## Matt58

A sheep.


----------



## nekointheclouds

DexterMeth said:


> That sounds so good. Ever have green curry? It's le shit.



I love it when I make it at home, and then I put whatever I like in it. I'm not a fan of peas.

And I like to think the dude in ghost dog could cook a lovely meal.


----------



## DexterMeth

I just had curry with ocra and rise.  Throw in some goat cheese, shit's bomb. and yogurt/sour creme. and mangos.


----------



## fengtau

Yong Tau Foo


----------



## claire22

Fruit & spice English muffins with heaps of butter. And an English Bfast tea. So English.


----------



## nekointheclouds

A cup a black as shit coffee and a bowl of cocoa crispies.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

I had ice cream for breakfast.

If myself as a kid couldve gone into the future to see me eating ice cream for breakfast this morning, he wouldve thought damn I am such a fucking success in future.


----------



## lonewolf13

The Classic Trio from Sizzlers: malibu Chicken, 6oz. TriTip Steak, 4 breaded shrimp. loaded baked potato, cheesetoast and lemonade. was fuckin good. and free.

my mom and aunt are in town getting a vehicle worked on. so i picked them out, they bought me lunch. fuckin' sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## DexterMeth

Sizzlers still exist? Shit, I haven't gotten food poisoning in ages!  I'll have to remember that.

edit - I always did this that Soup Plantation was a fucking joke.


----------



## nekointheclouds

I'm a Ryan's Steak House kind of girl....Unlimited yeast rolls get me all hot and buttery.


----------



## Bill

^awwwwfuckyeah

ham sammich and some tater chips


----------



## DexterMeth

That's where you can go for your birthday, but not now


----------



## Mariposa

nekointheclouds said:


> I'm a Ryan's Steak House kind of girl....Unlimited yeast rolls get me all hot and buttery.



Somebody had to do it... here is a very special story I read about Ryan's Steak House on the internets.


*NSFW*: 



Now, I know that there is a lot of embellishment that occurs on this group and I am aware that a small number of things are perhaps sheer fabrication, but I have a story to tell that is the absolute truth. Funniest damn thing that has ever happened to me.

A couple of weeks ago we decided to cruise out to Ryan's Steakhouse for dinner. It was a Wednesday night which means that macaroni and beef was on the hot bar, indeed the only night of the week that it is served. Wednesday night is also kid's night at Ryan's, complete with Dizzy the Clown wandering from table to table entertaining the little bastards. It may seem that the events about to be told have little connection to those two circumstances, but all will be clear in a moment.

We went through the line and placed our orders for the all-you-can-eat hot bar then sat down as far away from the front of the restaurant as possible in order to keep the density of kids down a bit. Then I started my move to the hot bar. Plate after plate of macaroni and beef were consumed that evening, I tell you -- in all, four heaping plates of the pseudo-Italian ambrosia were shoved into my belly. I was sated. Perhaps a bit too much, however.

I had not really been feeling well all day, what with a bit of gas and such. By the time I had eaten four overwhelmed plates of food, I was in real trouble. There was so much pressure on my diaphragm that I was having trouble breathing. At the same time, the downward pressure was building. At first, I thought it was only gas which could have been passed in batches right at the table without to much concern. Unfortunately, that was not to be. After a minute or so it was clear that I was dealing with explosive diarrhea. It's amazing how grease can make its way through your intestines far faster than the food which spawned the grease to begin with, but I digress...

I got up from the table and made my way to the bathroom. Upon entering, I saw two sinks immediately inside the door, two urinals just to the right of the sinks, and two toilet stalls against the back wall. One of them was a handicapped bathroom. Now, normally I would have gone to the handicapped stall since I like to stretch out a bit when I take a good shit, but in this case, the door lock was broken and the only thing I hate worse than my wife telling me to stop cutting my toenails with a pair of diagonal wire cutters is having someone walk in on me while I am taking a shit. I went to the normal stall.

In retrospect, I probably should have gone to the large, handicapped stall even though the door would not lock because that bit of time lost in making the stall switch proved to be a bit too long under the circumstances. By the time I had walked into the regular stall, the pressure on my ass was reaching Biblical proportions.

I began "The Move."

For those women who may be reading this, let me take a moment to explain "The Move." Men know exactly what their bowels are up to at any given second. And when the time comes to empty the cache, a sequence of physiological events occur that can not be stopped under any circumstances. There is a move men make that involves simultaneously approaching the toilet, beginning the body turn to position ones ass toward said toilet, hooking ones fingers into ones waistline, and pulling down the pants while beginning the squat at the same time. It is a very fluid motion that, when performed properly, results in the flawless expulsion of shit at the exact same second that ones ass is properly placed on the toilet seat. Done properly, it even assures that the choad is properly inserted into the front rim of the toilet in the event that the piss stream lets loose at the same time; it is truly a picture of coordination rivaling that of a skilled ballet dancer.

I was about half-way into "The Move" when I looked down at the floor and saw a pile of vomit that had been previously expelled by one of those little bastards attending kids night; it was mounded up in the corner so I did not notice it when I had first walked into the stall. Normally, I would not have been bothered by such a thing, but I had eaten so much and the pressure upward was so intense, that I hit a rarely experienced gag reflex. And once that reflex started, combined with the intense pressure upward caused by the bloated stomach, four plates of macaroni and beef started coming up for a rematch. What happened next was so quick that the exact sequence of events are a bit fuzzy, but I will try to reconstruct them as best I can.

In that moment of impending projectile vomiting, my attention was diverted from the goings-on at the other end. To put a freeze frame on the situation, I was half crotched down to the toilet, pants pulled down to my knees, with a load of vomit coming up my esophagus. Now, most of you know that vomiting takes precedence over shit no matter what is about to come slamming out of your ass. It is apparently an evolutionary thing since shitting will not kill you, but vomiting takes a presence of mind to accomplish so that you do not aspirate any food into the bronchial tubes and perhaps choke to death. My attention was thus diverted.

At that very split second, my ass exploded in what can only be described as a wake...you know, as in a newspaper headline along the lines of "30,000 Killed In Wake of Typhoon Fifi" or something similar. In what seemed to be most suitably measured in cubic feet, an enormous plug of shit the consistency of thick mud with embedded pockets of greasy liquid came flying out of my ass. But remember, I was only half-way down on the toilet at that moment. The shit wave was of such force and of just such an angle in relation to the back curve of the toilet seat that it ricocheted off the back of the seat and slammed into the wall at an angle of incidence equal to the angle at which it initially hit the toilet seat. Then I sat down.

Recall that when that event occurred, I was already half-way to sitting anyway and had actually reached the point of no return. I have always considered myself as relatively stable gravitationally, but when you get beyond a certain point, you're going down no matter how limber you may be. Needless to say, the shit wave, though of considerable force, was not so sufficient so as to completely glance off the toilet seat and deposit itself on the walls, like what you would see when hitting a puddle with a high-pressure water hose; even though you throw water at the puddle, the puddle gets moved and no water is left to re-form a puddle. There was a significant amount of shit remaining on about one-third of the seat rim which I had now just collapsed upon.

Now, back to the vomit...

While all the shitting was going on, the vomit was still on its way up. By the time I had actually collapsed on the toilet, my mouth had filled up with a goodly portion of the macaroni and beef I had just consumed. OK, so what does the human body instinctively do when vomiting? One bends over. So I bent over. I was still sitting on the toilet, though. Therefore, bending over resulted in me placing my head above my now slightly-opened legs, positioned in between my knees and waist. Also directly above my pants which were now pulled down to a point just midway between my knees and my ankles. Oh, did I mention that I was wearing not just pants, but sweat pants with elastic on the ankles.

In one mighty push, some three pounds of macaroni and beef, two or three Cokes, and a couple of Big, Fat Yeast Rolls were deposited in my pants...on the inside...with no ready exit at the bottom down by my feet.

In the next several seconds, there were a handful of farts, a couple of turds, and the event ended, yet I was now sitting there with my pants full of vomit, my back covered in shit that had bounced off the toilet, spattered on three ceramic-tiled walls to a height of about five feet, and still had enough force to come back at me, covering the back of my shirt with droplets of liquid shit. All while thick shit was spread all over my ass in a ring curiously in the shape of a toilet seat.

And there was no fucking toilet paper.

What could I do but laugh. I must have sounded like a complete maniac to the guy who then wandered into the bathroom. He actually asked if I was OK since I was laughing so hard I must have sounded like I was crying hysterically. I calmed down just enough to ask him if he would get the manager. And told him to have the manager bring some toilet paper. When the manager walked in, he brought the toilet paper with him, but in no way was prepared for what happened next. I simply told him that there was no way I was going to explain what was happening in the stall, but that I needed several wet towels and I needed him to go ask my wife to come help me. I told him where we were sitting and he left. At that point, I think he was probably assuming that I had pissed just a bit in my pants or something similarly benign.

About two minutes later, my wife came into the bathroom not knowing what was wrong and with a certain amount of worry in her voice. I explained to her (still laughing and having trouble getting out words) that I had a slight accident and needed her help. Knowing that I had experienced some close calls in the past, she probably assumed that I had laid down a small turd or something and just needed to bring the car around so we could bolt immediately. Until I asked her, I'm sure she had no idea that she was about to go across the street and purchase me new underwear, new socks, new pants, a new shirt, and (by that time due to considerable leakage around the elastic ankles thingies) new sneakers. And she then started to laugh herself since I was still laughing. She began to ask for an explanation as to what had happened when I promised her that I would tell her later, but that I just needed to handle damage control for the time being. She left.

The manager then came back in with a half-dozen wet towels and a few dry ones. I asked him to also bring a mop and bucket upon which he assured me that they would clean up anything that needed to be cleaned. Without giving him specific details, I explained that what was going on in that stall that night was far in excess of what I would expect anyone to deal with, what with most of the folks working at Ryan's making minimum wage of just slightly above. At that moment, I think it dawned on him exactly the gravity of the situation. Then that manager went so far above the call of duty that I will be eternally grateful for his actions. He hooked up a hose.

Fortunately, commercial bathrooms are constructed with tile walls and tile floors and have a drain in the middle of the room in order to make clean up easy. Fortunately, I was in a commercial bathroom. He hooked up the hose to the spigot located under the sink as I began cleaning myself up with the wet towels. Just as I was finishing, my wife got back with the new clothes and passed them into the stall, whereupon I stuffed the previously worn clothing into the plastic bag that came from the store, handing the bag to my wife. I finished cleaning myself off and carefully put on my new clothes, still stuck in the stall since I figured that it would be in bad taste to go out of the stall to get redressed in the event I happened to be standing there naked and some little bastard kid walked in. At that point, I had only made a mess; I had not yet committed a felony and intended to keep it that way.

When I finished getting dressed, I picked up the hose and cleaned up the entire stall, washing down the remains toward the drain in the center of the room. I put down the hose and walked out of the bathroom. I had intended to go to the manager and thank him for all he had done, but when I walked out, three of the management staff were there to greet me with a standing ovation. I started laughing so hard that I thought I was going to throw up again, but managed to scurry out to the car where my wife was now waiting to pick me up by the front door.

The upshot of all this is that I strongly recommend eating dinner at Ryan's Steak House. They have, by far, the nicest management staff of any restaurant in which I have eaten.

http://www.ihos.com/steakhouse.html


----------



## DexterMeth

I'd read it but I never heard of the place


----------



## nekointheclouds

I'm not looking I'm not looking!


----------



## DexterMeth

Ya right. I bet you're more than half-way through.


----------



## nekointheclouds

...I skimmed it.


----------



## hobhead

mariposa  your post about the steakhouse incident had me tearing with laughter .  
funniest thing in weeks!


----------



## hobhead

fengtau must be heading to raffles for a sling or two about now.


----------



## We are all ONE

*Bronx Bomber Nekros*


----------



## rincewindrocks

Ate Chicken Ramen for breakfast this morning...in a hurry, and it was the quickest thing

Added garlic powder, soy sauce, and a shit ton of fresh red chile...so good


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

WAAO, looks DANK...

plenty of tylenol for me and my fever.


----------



## D's

bacon,eggs,hashbrowns,biskets n oj


----------



## DexterMeth

Ya that pizza looks great, but goat cheese ftw


----------



## nekointheclouds

MMmm...pre dawn munchies. I just whipped up some baked peanut butter toast with shaves chocolate on top. Perfect.


----------



## Swerlz

can you email me some of those?


----------



## nekointheclouds

I ates them!


----------



## Altered Perception

maggots...

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=548217


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

the peanut butter toast idea is awesome.. gonna steal.


----------



## Mercc96

kinder bueno


----------



## lonewolf13

chicken sandwich and 2 tacos.


----------



## KiwiQflyer

The leftover remnants of a few Clif bars and some pretzels.  That's pretty much been my diet for the past 3 days.  Taco Bell is sounding gourmet.


----------



## DexterMeth

^I like the caffiene shots better


----------



## nekointheclouds

Just got some awesome chocolate covered coffee beans. Noms.


----------



## DexterMeth

I love those....frozen


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Homemade Chicken Cacciatore


----------



## DexterMeth

I just made that a few nights ago.  I like making it into a tomato-E, rice soup


----------



## TALLY 2.0

You put it over rice? That sounds pretty good. My step mom uses rigatone noodles.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

ambien last night and some dove candy.. shit was dank


----------



## DamagedLemon

Soup, my mom makes good soup.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

isn't that nice... :D ^ ^

time to straight up eat some droogz... SNOW DAY


----------



## melange

salmon brunch


----------



## Dtergent

Just now, dark chocolate bark with almonds and macadamia nutz


----------



## TALLY 2.0

I woke up in the middle of the night and ate some chocolate chip cookies with milk and flintsones push up.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

those push ups, are the BOMBBBBBBBBB


----------



## DexterMeth

Homemade New York clam and shrimp salad imo


----------



## marissaaaaaa

nom i makey random dinner and it was gooood


----------



## DexterMeth

Can I eat all your nutmeg and poppy seeds?


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i don't haz dattttt silly


----------



## DexterMeth

Add low-fat creme, butter and basil.  Yum


----------



## rincewindrocks

still trying to finish off the xmas cookies...last year i was still eating them at easter, but i made more concerted effort this year, so i should be done by, say, valentines day


----------



## DexterMeth

How are they not as stale as your dick imo?


----------



## rincewindrocks

its called a refrigerator, dummy


----------



## melange

DexterMeth said:


> Can I eat all your nutmeg and poppy seeds?



man I can't find decent seeds anywhere anymore


gotta stick to my pods


----------



## DexterMeth

I thought pods were out of season.  

_And am.a.zon btw.  C.olo.rado spice or N.atu.ral Brands tbh_


----------



## melange

you can still order them

I miss when ebay had them bitches


----------



## DexterMeth

All I've seen are medium-smalls and smalls, and they're extremely expensive


----------



## lonewolf13

some awful chinese food   think it was  made by Japs.


----------



## D's

circus peanuts.


----------



## lonewolf13

were they boiled?


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

beer


----------



## nekointheclouds

lonewolf13 said:


> were they boiled?



Boiled peanut are amazing. AMAZING. It blew my mind when I moved away from Florida that nobody in the "south" knows wtf they are.


----------



## Mariposa

nekointheclouds said:


> Boiled peanut are amazing. AMAZING. It blew my mind when I moved away from Florida that nobody in the "south" knows wtf they are.



We have them everywhere.  

-from an ex-South Floridistanian


----------



## Samadhi

We have a temporary housemate and he made a brilliant caesar salad tonight for dinner and bought M&M cookies for dessert. This is going to work out well.


----------



## DexterMeth

^Sounds good

Thai hot and sour soup nakkas


----------



## hyroller

2 prota plus bars

fucking addictive as shit >.<

soy nuggets, apricot & almond all rolled into a delicious bar

I have to seriously stop buying them lol


----------



## melange

I'd like to eat hyroller

LOLLLLLLL


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

smooth ^ ^

klonipin, ambien, seroquel.

yeah should put me out.


----------



## fengtau

Chicken rice with bean sprouts...


----------



## TALLY 2.0

3 or 4 bbq ribs and a ham sammich


----------



## DexterMeth

fengtau said:


> Chicken rice with bean sprouts...


That looks excellent man.  Sesame BBQ pork strips would go great with that too i bet


----------



## fengtau

Oh yeah...BBQ pork strips...yum!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

burritos...and 2 blueberry muffins, had to get some ENERGY. going to class soon.


----------



## ektamine

TANGERINE BEEF & GABA RICE (yes, as in gamma-Aminobutyric acid rice)

ftw


----------



## ocean

Edamame Hummus and crackers


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

ocean said:


> Edamame Hummus and crackers



I've been on a hummus kick, too! Just chowed down on some roasted red bell pepper hummus, pita chips, sliced avocado, and coconut water to drink! Later, I can get my cookie fix in—without feeling like I'm totally polluting my body! Hehe.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

steak, bacon, fried onion sammich... fucking amazing


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

peanut butter chocolate ice cream cake
(someone else made it for me)


----------



## fengtau

Loh Mee Noodles with vinegar


----------



## ocean

Last thing I ate was jambalaya and it was tasty stuff!


----------



## Bill

Couple of these bad boys


----------



## TALLY 2.0

fengtau said:


> Loh Mee Noodles with vinegar



I dont want to make a scene, but I think someone put a testicle in your soup.


----------



## Swerlz

yummmmmmmmy


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Cold green grapes.  Almost orgasmic on a hot, steamy day such as this.  So.  Good.


----------



## DexterMeth

fengtau said:


> Loh Mee Noodles with vinegar



Nah Tally, that's a hard boiled egg that has been sitting in soy sauce I believe


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

nom nom nom ^ ^


----------



## We are all ONE

12 piece sashimi
maka muh dick hard


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

tuna with roasted red pepper hummus and cumin w/spinach leaves on 12 grain


----------



## DamagedLemon




----------



## SirTophamHat




----------



## RedThorn

I've had fuck
 all to eat today guise1
pitty meee.....=(


----------



## DamagedLemon

RedThorn! I made you a roast dinner look :D






Damn I miss a good roast dinner.


----------



## RedThorn

Awww DL
I enjoyed that so effing much, thank you


----------



## DamagedLemon

You're welcome, and guess what's for desert?

Strawberry Cheesecake!


----------



## RedThorn

..........Well now you are just spoiling me...
I don't deserve this!!


----------



## DamagedLemon

^__^
Of course you do! Everyone deserves a good meal and awesome desert.


----------



## RedThorn

Well this is for you then...


----------



## D's

so i tried to make some ramen noodle cereal
nsfw for size

*NSFW*: 









shit was nasty


----------



## hyroller

melange said:


> I'd like to eat hyroller
> 
> LOLLLLLLL



I have it on good authority that I'm tres tasty 

but last thing I ate was breakfast. cereal with soy milk....wildberry weetbix bites if you want specifics :D


----------



## lonewolf13

Church's Chidken w/ potatos coleslaw n biscuits


----------



## rincewindrocks

Huge Breakfast Burrito with bacon and Green Chile...they made it with Bacon Bits scrambled into the eggs, and you know what? That was the best BB I've ever had. Big as my head, and only $3


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

footlong subway sub.. italian bmt is the only good thing they got...

5 bucks.. good deal.. i get extra everything that doesn't cost extra, and its a pretty fucking big sammich


----------



## rincewindrocks

ChemicalSmiles said:


> italian bmt is the only good thing they got...



qft


----------



## Lucy Noeno

Chicken flavoured maruchan ramen (fuck nissin that shit is awful) mixed wiht tobasco suace. 

I'm gonna give myself rickets.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

drugsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## DexterMeth

Bascgetti! (with Italian suasage..fucking meatballs)  I tried adding some sour cream to it for the first time ever and it tasted FUCKING AWESOME.  Try it if you love sour cream.


----------



## DamagedLemon

I loooooove sour cream.
One of my favourite sour cream things is Pringles Sour Cream and Onion... I haven't had it in ages. I can't seem to find it at the local store.


----------



## DexterMeth

Ya that's my all time favorite pringles too.  Come to think of it, I can't remember the last time seeing that flavor either.  Maybe they just do the ranch one now?


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Ya know, I have yet to meet a pringles flavor that I did not like.


----------



## DamagedLemon

Are you suggesting that they stopped doing the Sour Cream n Onion flavour? Horseshit motherfuckers! Why can't we have nice things anymore? 

Tally I've had some pretty awful Pringles. They had a weird pizza flavour one time and yeah, it was weird.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Pringles taste like smooshed powered potatoes to me.

I ate a bag of Kettle cooked sea salt and cracked pepper chips.
I could not help myself.


----------



## DexterMeth

Ok, wtf you anti-pringles whores? ..and like Tally said, those pizza flavored ones ARE FUCKING BOMB!

Those Kettle cooked chips are even better though, for sure, accept I'm a total FUCKING FIEND for the salt and vinegar over the cracked black pepper.  Well, for most occassions.  Those cracked black pepper ones go great with dips in party platters for my liking. 

Yep, too lazy to correct my spelling and gramatical errors right now.

--------
I'm drinking grapefruit juice and rotating with sips of Steel Reserve in a glass with ice....That's right Papa...with fucking ice in a glass.

I'm eating Medditeranian garlic green stuffed pamento olives and tomato sauce marinated sardines.  I get the most random munchies when I do scag


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

LOOK AT THESE FLAVOURS....
http://kettlebrand.com/our_products/potato_chips/#/our_products/potato_chips/?pid=3
YUM!


----------



## DexterMeth

OMFG.

Ya, I actually forgot.  I've had the Tuscan 3 cheese.  That one is SO SO fucking good.

Dear god...Jalepeno, Death Valley Chipotle, Honey Dijon, SWEET ONION!?? Wtf? They don't stock any of those at the stores I shop at at least.  Email me some right nowz


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Spicy Thai is the bomb.
Fuck Pringles.


----------



## DexterMeth

Fuck unhealthy, unfilling, and all around ultimately unsatisfying food in the first place.

I mean, I eat junk all the time..but compared to most people, it seems more like hardly ever imo.  I don't even purposely avoid fast food, junk food, sweets, etc.  I just seem to eat healthier and healthier after each successive acid trip.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

part of a left over... bmt.. subway


----------



## lonewolf13

finally finished the church's chicken ... blah i'm all chickened out tbph


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

spaghetti and meatballs ma ma mia


----------



## D's

hotpocket smashd n a bowl with crushd goldfish (chedder cheese flavor) marainarnana sauce sliced ham and turkey a dab of oil with funyons baked for 20mins, sprinkld cheese on top.

now im making D's famous silly cinnamon rolls.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

your menu makes me sad

I baked peanut butter cookies


----------



## lonewolf13

hot dogs and homemade fries . twas good.


----------



## ocean

cheese, crackers, smoked salmon, cream cheese, capers, onions, hot pickles, spicy olives.............it was a nice little munchie dinner.

Munchie cheese dinners are my fav right now.


----------



## slortaone

extra hot, it was fucking good.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

wtf nandos huh....?


----------



## slortaone

portuguese style peri peri chicken, so good

just looked now and there seems to be a few in america...

Nando's has two restaurants in Washington, D.C., one in Westfield Annapolis, Annapolis, Maryland, and one in downtown Silver Spring, Maryland.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

when im in baltimore.. or baltimore area.. this summer. I have no idea how close annapolis or silver spring is.. but if reasonably close.. ill keep it in mind!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

baked beans and ham


----------



## kaywholed

caesar salad.


----------



## Pharcyde

raw Polish sausage from the Polish deli on th e Polish side of town


----------



## kaywholed

Pharcyde said:


> raw Polish sausage from the Polish deli on th e Polish side of town



This thread =

Last thing you ATE

Not the last thing you sucked for drug money


----------



## Dtergent

Bitter gourd and mutant coconut.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

R039 a plenty


----------



## AfterGlow

spaghetti bolognese


----------



## fengtau

Fried Mouse Noodles...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

spicy chicken and feta pizza


----------



## KStoner6tb

2 hamburger patties, broc, and brown rice with a little bbq sauce on top


----------



## Mysterier

beef with vegetable and parsley soup.


----------



## DexterMeth

kaywholed said:


> This thread =
> 
> Last thing you ATE
> 
> Not the last thing you sucked for drug money



lul


---Steak salad


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

biscuits and gravy for the first time
it will not be the last

apple pie moonshine


----------



## DexterMeth

You never had biscuits and gravy until now?  Wow, and I thought you were the macdaddy all around truely cool dude. Well, welcome to the club! _..of having eaten biscuits and gravy._


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

with maple sausage in the gravy!
LOVED IT.

Went to a pot lunch brunch today.
aka drinking at 11a


----------



## DexterMeth

Sounds awesome dude



I haven't been to a brunch since I was a little kid.  That shit was the best ever.  Eating lobster and drinking non-alcoholic bloody marys before lunch time.  Oh shi, oh yes


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

started with mimosas and ended with apple pie moonshine


----------



## DexterMeth

Getting drunk in style and class? Yes please


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I took a shower this morning and kept it classy.


----------



## DexterMeth

Brush your teeth?


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

DexterMeth said:


> OMFG.
> 
> Ya, I actually forgot.  I've had the Tuscan 3 cheese.  That one is SO SO fucking good.
> 
> Dear god...Jalepeno, Death Valley Chipotle, Honey Dijon, SWEET ONION!?? Wtf? They don't stock any of those at the stores I shop at at least.  Email me some right nowz



Bastards, my Safeway doesn't have the good flavors either.


Fettuccine alfredo with steamed broccoli and garlic bread.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

and flossed


----------



## DexterMeth

^Wtf? You didn't use any listerine? Too "medicine-y"?
@AEP: I used to have to go to this Safeway in the Sunset District that you had to take an elevator down to from the main parking lot to get into the store.  It was ass backwards and always broken/out of order.  

Safeways make me cry.  Albertsons are so much better


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Tom's of Maine


----------



## DexterMeth

What about your lint trap? Did you empty it?  You should probably empty it imo


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

BEST veggie fajitas with habenero to spice things up, plus texas pete and massive amounts of sour cream and cheddar cheese, nom nom nom


----------



## DexterMeth

God damn, just a few drops of habenero is enough to spice up a whole pot of chili.  Sounds dank though. Time to rec some tracks and smoke more tar


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

do it, and link me when your done.. just got my new dj equipment and I will have some fresh music to post soon!

I took out half the seeds in the habenro for the whole batch of fajitas, and the sour cream and cheese cooled it down It was the PERFECT level of heat..  I love hot food DM.. I also covered the mix with lots of lime juice to cool it down more, as well as cilantro, little bit of italian seasonings, salt/pepper. garlic powder.. yeah i think thats it... awesome.. will post my veggie recipe... costs 8 dollars to feed 3 people and you get about 9 fajitas... good size too. And this is with all fresh ingredients too.. no frozen shit


----------



## ocean

Spicy Italian Pizza.
It was amazing.


----------



## D's

waffles

thats right

waffles


----------



## Mariposa

^^ How did you manage that one 

In answer to the thread, half-cooked chili.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

left over spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

_mexican_ chicken from the slow cooker


----------



## lonewolf13

my sisters homemade oatmeal cookies


----------



## rincewindrocks

Carne Adovada and Eggs...mmmmm


----------



## kaywholed

bacon poutine.


----------



## lonewolf13

chicken parmesan w/ spaghetti. and salad w/ bleu cheese dressing and garlic toast. mmmmmmmmmmmm  also had some of my sister's pasta n mushrooms (which I wanted to order)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

butter pecan ice cream sandwich


----------



## SirTophamHat

lentils and onions, topped with curry powder, garlic salt, cheddar cheese


----------



## DexterMeth

Left over food. Yum.  It went in my stomach and I threw up green and yellow shit.  Fun.


----------



## kace

15p instant mashed potato and gravy. classy!


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Chile

Yup, the whole country. I was really Hungary.


----------



## Keaton

Baked chicken


----------



## DexterMeth

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Chile
> 
> Yup, the whole country. I was really Hungary.



Damn dude. I did too! We should totally get married


----------



## TALLY 2.0

^80 degreez/ when I tell DexterMeth pleez/ raises up off these/ N-U-T's/ cuz u getz none of deez/ at ease/ as I mob with the dog pound feel da breeze.

You know I dont luv u hoes.

LOL:D


----------



## DexterMeth

I miss the old Slim Shady.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

^That was snoop doggy.


----------



## Keaton

lats thing i ate was some big tasty nuts


----------



## lonewolf13

^ soooo many naughty jokes ran through my head 


gonna munch on some leftovers in a bit.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

coors light


----------



## DexterMeth

That shit is weak, but I can drink it all night.  I can probably also shotgun them faster than most people here. Sup PI


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I thought of water then I chose the next best thing in the fridge.


----------



## lonewolf13

small bowl of chili from Wendy's... and i found a quarter when i got back ... i could've gotten the large


----------



## DexterMeth

A small bowl of chili at Wndy's is only $.25?


----------



## lonewolf13

lol no.  its 1.99  i had 2.00.  w/ tax a large wendy's chili is 2.16    i didn't have enough to cover the tax for a large chili. but i had enough for the small. 1.76.


----------



## DexterMeth

You didn't have 16 cents? Recycle some of your cans


----------



## spork

just throw a bunch of cans at the drive-thru imo


----------



## spork

wasabi peas


----------



## rincewindrocks

Cheba hut....i feel like such a traitor


----------



## lonewolf13

local restaraunt calls it Mastocolli i call it noodles and mushrooms.


----------



## D's

good shit with bits of hotdogs.


----------



## Mariposa

spork said:


> just throw a bunch of cans at the drive-thru imo



I actually got a visual on that.  Epic hilarity :D

I just had to eat a whole bunch of pride.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

dominos


----------



## Bill

I made dinner.

Breaded pork chops, fried taters, carrots, and broccoli with melted cheese.
It wasn't too bad if I do say so myself :]


----------



## D's

ugh my room mate burnd fucki porkchops this morning, it smelld straight up like burnt ass and butter.

i dont mind porkchops when they r cookd right.
grilld imo.


----------



## Bill

I breaded mine with crushed up crackers and just fried em on the stove


----------



## lonewolf13

i like pork chop fat tbph   best tasting fat there is... besides bacon fat


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^agreed


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

a shit load of chocolate.


----------



## kaywholed

2 burgees, nuggets and a chocolate milkshake last night.

seeing as I am lactose intolerant and used to non-take out fast food, I feel like shit today.


----------



## lonewolf13

i just ate 5 of these in like 2 minutes just now 

my sister is soo cool she just dropped these off and left.


----------



## ChickenScratch

app's included smoked chicken wings, pulled pork toquitos and fried pickles.

lunch was smoked beef short rib with collard greens and brunswick stew.

i'm going to puke.


----------



## rincewindrocks

lonewolf13 said:


> i just ate 5 of these in like 2 minutes just now
> 
> my sister is soo cool she just dropped these off and left.



yay for smiths brand sushi


----------



## Keaton

cherry pomegranate yogurt.


----------



## DamagedLemon

Fishball noodlez


----------



## DexterMeth

Looks like balls of havarti cheese...on spegetti.  :D


----------



## lonewolf13

a huge new york strip steak   fucker was ginormous. i only could finish 1/2 of it.   cold steak salad for dinner... fuckyeah.jpg


----------



## DexterMeth

Steak salad is the friznits


----------



## Bill

I've never tried sushi, chief, but that looks pretty good.
What's in the middle?


----------



## lonewolf13

i think its crab, carrots and avocado in the middle.  then wrapped in seaweed and sticky rice and rolled in sesame seeds.   pretty tasty snack .


----------



## lonewolf13

steak salad is muy sabroso!!!


----------



## DexterMeth

Needs ANY cheese


----------



## lonewolf13

parmesan and romano in the dressing


----------



## DexterMeth

Now we're talking. 

What's that shit at the bottom of the pic, part of a carne asada burrito?


----------



## lonewolf13

leftover piece of steak wrapped in a tortilla


----------



## DexterMeth

lonewolf13 said:


> i think its crab, carrots and avocado in the middle.  then wrapped in seaweed and sticky rice and rolled in sesame seeds.   pretty tasty snack .



And cubumer, and sometimes little tiny pieces of shitake shrooms


----------



## Blue_Phlame

FUCK YEAHH SALAMI


----------



## lonewolf13

big bowl of salad w. baby spinach, mixed greens. mushrooms, celery, carrots, bell peppers, tomatos, red onions  and italian dressing. w/ some saltine crackers. damn its goood.


----------



## DexterMeth

Blue_Phlame said:


> FUCK YEAHH SALAMI



roflingo


----------



## kaywholed

pirate cookies with nuttella


----------



## DexterMeth

A turkey and cheese sandwich.  I added tomatos because I was feeling extra dangerous.  Lul, it's the only thing I've eaten today.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Ben & Jerry's Maple Blondie ice cream


----------



## lonewolf13

A Double Whopper Value Meal from BK's. i had a coupon. i buy one Double whopper value meal and i get a free double whopper.  fuck thats alot of food. plus i got the dutch apple pie.   soo fulllll


----------



## DexterMeth

Whoppers are the shit.  It's so trendy where I live that they removed all BKs in a 3 mile radius years ago.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

the stink of a whopper last for days on your hands


----------



## D's

lobster mac n cheese..


----------



## DexterMeth

A turkey and cheese sandwich with tomatoes.  again


Perpetual Indulgence said:


> the stink of a whopper last for days on your hands



I wouldn't remember


----------



## lonewolf13

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> the stink of a whopper last for days on your hands



after i eat. i usually wash my hands and brush my teeth


----------



## kaywholed

rice.

why do people in asian eat this shit?  oh yeah, they are poor.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I haven't eaten a Whopper in many years but I do recall after vigorous hand washing the smell would not go away.


----------



## DexterMeth

You sure someone working there just didn't really fucking hate you or something?


----------



## lonewolf13

dammit PI you got me smelling my fingers now   and i think i do smell some whopper there


----------



## DexterMeth

You sure you just don't really fucking hate yourself or something?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

The smell/taste of a whopper is probably chemical like Mcdonald's adds to their beef.


----------



## kaywholed

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> The smell/taste of a whopper is probably chemical like Mcdonald's adds to their beef.



hmmm.  it would be cool if scientists could syntesize that "smells stays around for a long time" with a mans cumshot.

That way if you blow your load in a girls face, everyone will know.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

chicken and black bean enchiladas in the oven
team Volcano assemble


----------



## DexterMeth

kaywholed said:


> hmmm.  it would be cool if scientists could syntesize that "smells stays around for a long time" with a mans cumshot.
> 
> That way if you blow your load in a girls face, everyone will know.



I lol'd, as fucked up as that was.


----------



## kaywholed

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> chicken and black bean enchiladas in the oven
> team Volcano assemble



can i come over?


----------



## DamagedLemon

Oreo cookie ^_^


----------



## DexterMeth

kaywholed said:


> can i come



Lol, no.  You were sterilized at birth.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

kaywholed said:


> can i come over?


I think you will like the layer of Santa Fe Cream Cheese on the enchilada.
Last time I made this my husband said he wanted to stick his dick in it.
The highest compliment, in his opinion.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

a dollar bill that looked like it had a mustard stain on it.


----------



## kaywholed

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I think you will like the layer of Santa Fe Cream Cheese on the enchilada.
> Last time I made this my husband said he wanted to stick his dick in it.
> The highest compliment, in his opinion.



make him fuck it tonight and take pictures.  plz.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Hahhahaa that shit is private


----------



## kaywholed

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Hahhahaa of course, I will satisfy all your wishes


k thnx princess


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

hamburgers on the grill


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

Grilled chicken wrap on a spinach herb wrap with light garlic herb mayo, lettuce, tomato, sun dried tomatoes, & monterey jack cheese. Side order of fruit.


----------



## kaywholed

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> Grilled chicken wrap on a spinach herb wrap with light garlic herb mayo, lettuce, tomato, sun dried tomatoes, & monterey jack cheese. Side order of fruit.



nice presentation.

that fruit needs more bacon on it tho.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

that looks delicious
+1 on the bacon


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

kaywholed said:


> nice presentation.
> 
> that fruit needs more bacon on it tho.



Thank you! It was pretty tasty . I wonder how bacon _would_ taste on fruit. Sounds frightening, but that almost makes me want to try it!


----------



## kaywholed

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> Thank you! It was pretty tasty . I wonder how bacon _would_ taste on fruit. Sounds frightening, but that almost makes me want to try it!



crumbled bacon and dried cranberries = om nom nom nom


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

sour punch straws r039, doritos, and dove dark chocolate.


----------



## DexterMeth

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> Thank you! It was pretty tasty . I wonder how bacon _would_ taste on fruit. Sounds frightening, but that almost makes me want to try it!



Did you know there's chocolate covered bacon? I think PillThril posted something on it once.


----------



## lonewolf13

homemade pizza and salad


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

banana, bread and humus


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

pretzel m 7 m's , DANK


----------



## fengtau

Peanut butter and other fatty stuff....for breakfast!


----------



## DexterMeth

What the fuck?

Looks like a tumor growing on top of a skin graph


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

DexterMeth said:


> Did you know there's chocolate covered bacon? I think PillThril posted something on it once.


I posted a great recipe, and I still have the link. It was epic when I made it.


----------



## DexterMeth

I'll have to hit you up for that
---

Spring rolls.  Time to azn up this bitch


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

dankness @ spring rolls dex


----------



## Mariposa

Lentil soup with a bunch of carrots, onions, and celery, added turmeric, and then covered with Parmigiano-Reggiano.

Was so cash!


----------



## That_Guy

Last night:
spicy beef noodle with peanuts
spicy jellyfish salad
spicy pig ear with toasted sesame

Today
pork chops
eggs
hash browns
biscuit


----------



## ocean

Brussel Sprout Salad

is it brussels or brussel? 
Either way, it was tasty.


----------



## paranoid android

ocean said:


> Brussel Sprout Salad
> 
> is it brussels or brussel?
> Either way, it was tasty.



 Sounds damn tasty im gonna have to check my freezer for some.

 The last thing i ate was cold pizza. It twas yummy.


----------



## hobhead

cold pizza and warm beer  - -  breakfast of champions


----------



## lonewolf13

i thought it was Cheerios


----------



## lonewolf13

hey wordswords you know any good recipes for dips? i know salsas and guacamoles. trying to figure out artichoke or spinach dips.


----------



## That_Guy

20oz spinach
6 lb artichoke hearts
5 lb cream cheese
12 oz blue cheese crumbles
2 oz shredded parmesan
1 Tbs kosher salt
2 tsp white pepper
1/4 cup minced garlic
1 oz onion powder
12 oz crushed hazelnuts


----------



## Keaton

Trail Mix :D


----------



## That_Guy

(scale up or down as appropriate for your needs, makes ~8lbs of spinach and artichoke dip)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

seroquel... docs orders...


----------



## That_Guy

nighty night
ndtitl, fucker


----------



## Bomboclat

Sangak
Orangina
Salami
Sweet Pickles
String Cheese (real string cheese, not that crap you buy at the supermarket)

I love the persian market


----------



## ocean

These little lemongrass chicken Thai things- they were yummy.
I'm hungry again though.


edit: um wait-


That_Guy said:


> 20oz spinach
> 6 lb artichoke hearts
> 5 lb cream cheese
> 12 oz blue cheese crumbles
> 2 oz shredded parmesan
> 1 Tbs kosher salt
> 2 tsp white pepper
> 1/4 cup minced garlic
> 1 oz onion powder
> 12 oz crushed hazelnuts


WHOA. 
I want this..............
smaller scale though :D


----------



## That_Guy

oops, did I just give away my restaurant's recipe?  my bad


----------



## ocean

^You're a traitor to your place!! :D
But seriously- it sounds amazing.

You should put that in SO's recipe thread! 
(yeah, I'm pushin' SO on you all )


----------



## That_Guy

You can steal it and post it as your own if you like


----------



## spork

i could totally go for 8 pounds of dip.


----------



## That_Guy

Hey spork, I bet you would get a kick out of this town.  If you can make it work, you should come check out Portland this summer


----------



## Wordswords

That_Guy said:


> 20oz spinach
> 6 lb artichoke hearts
> 5 lb cream cheese
> 12 oz blue cheese crumbles
> 2 oz shredded parmesan
> 1 Tbs kosher salt
> 2 tsp white pepper
> 1/4 cup minced garlic
> 1 oz onion powder
> 12 oz crushed hazelnuts



sounds good. the hazelnuts are a creative addition. 

i like sundried tomatoes, roasted red bells, ricotta, shallots and asiago in mine. all in appropriate proportions, of course.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

That_Guy said:


> 20oz spinach
> 6 lb artichoke hearts
> 5 lb cream cheese
> 12 oz blue cheese crumbles
> 2 oz shredded parmesan
> 1 Tbs kosher salt
> 2 tsp white pepper
> 1/4 cup minced garlic
> 1 oz onion powder
> 12 oz crushed hazelnuts



I know it can be served hot or cold,Im guessing this version is served cold. Am I right?

Take out the blue cheese and the parmesan and Id be down. Id also like to see some minced green onions in there too. Thats just me tho.


----------



## spork

That_Guy said:


> Hey spork, I bet you would get a kick out of this town.  If you can make it work, you should come check out Portland this summer



I looooooove Portland and am due for a visit, I have family there and nearby


----------



## Mariposa

Blueberry and buckwheat waffles.  I found out we have a waffle maker and now I just need to figure out how to clean it.

Sporkie, please again visit Portland!  Are you still vegetarian/pescetarian?

About to throw a whole bunch of veggies and broth into the slow-cooker since I don't have to put on a suit today.  I'll write up the recipe in the SO thread if it turns out well.


----------



## lonewolf13

pancakes bacon and boiled eggs.. mmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmm


----------



## D's

Mariposa said:


> Blueberry and buckwheat waffles.  I found out we have a waffle maker and now I just need to figure out how to clean it.
> 
> Sporkie, please again visit Portland!  Are you still vegetarian/pescetarian?
> 
> About to throw a whole bunch of veggies and broth into the slow-cooker since I don't have to put on a suit today.  I'll write up the recipe in the SO thread if it turns out well.



i ususally clean the waffle iron like the same way those japanese chefs cook in front of u places clean the grill think, while the iron is still hot i get a water spray bottle, and mist the iron, and rubbing off the residue with paper towel. seems to work mighty fine.

i just ate a pizza, publix has a deal on dorgornos pizza, 2 for 5.


----------



## DexterMeth

Onax and 211s.

About to head out and get blitz from a friend and eat some tacos.

The street tar is in the works

All very good and healthy vegan rabbit tud dishes imo


----------



## ocean

Brownies.

They were good.


----------



## lonewolf13

sausage eggs n pancakes.... i'm alll pancaked out , but i got about 2 more servings left.


----------



## lonewolf13

a nice chile relleno dinner. didn't feel like cooking tonight


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ham, peppers, and onion strata


----------



## AfterGlow

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> ham, peppers, and onion strata



what exactly is strata ??


----------



## kaywholed

fuck my life.
blew off a friends party last night.  there were two naked girls playing beer pong I missed


----------



## fengtau

Fried Oyster


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Baltic Sprats on buttered bread.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

ocean said:


> That_Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20oz spinach
> 6 lb artichoke hearts
> 5 lb cream cheese
> 12 oz blue cheese crumbles
> 2 oz shredded parmesan
> 1 Tbs kosher salt
> 2 tsp white pepper
> 1/4 cup minced garlic
> 1 oz onion powder
> 12 oz crushed hazelnuts
> 
> 
> 
> WHOA.
> I want this..............
> smaller scale though :D
Click to expand...


I love large quantities of random things, especially food objects.


I had banana slices with peanut butter and honey.


----------



## Bill

Two pieces of toast with apple butter
Fuck, I love apple butter


----------



## melange

pizza beer and nachos


----------



## Owl Eyed

8)


----------



## lonewolf13

brats, new york strip steaks, burgers, hotdogs, beans, potato salad, cake, ice cream, soda, candy, chips, salsa..... so damn fulll


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

slowcooker turkey chili



Bill said:


> I love apple butter


I keep forgetting I have a jar in the fridge.


----------



## atri

i tried making vegetarian chili tonight
3 beans, celery carrots corn bay leaves all manner of spices and real red chiles and jalepenos fresh. way too spicy so i added a bunch of sugar and it came out pretty good.


----------



## fengtau

Tom Yum flavoured ramen noodles!


----------



## Owl Eyed

fengtau said:


> Tom Yum flavoured ramen noodles!







is better imo.

add water and add the soup base + red pepper paste with 1 egg and stir gently until boiling (you want to have the egg distribute itself evenly in the water, rather than having it become a poached egg). i also add a bit of crushed red pepper and a little bit of crushed black pepper.

then i add the noodles and let it cook for about 1-2 minutes. while this is going on i dice 1/2 a white onion, several scallions and a handful of seasame leaves and leave that on the side. i cut tofu into squares and add those to the pot to cook along with the noodles.

after 1-2 minutes i add the rest of the vegetables and turn off the flame and move the pot from the stove. i let it sit for about another minute (as the noodles haven't been fully cooked yet). the residual heat will cook then noodles just about right (not too firm/soft or soggy) and will only cook the vegetables slightly, leaving them with a crisp texture. garnish with seasame seedzz.

the result is 






ALL FROM INSTANT NOODLES LOL


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

Chicken, steak, and shrimp fajitas!


----------



## fengtau

Owl Eyed said:


> is better imo.
> 
> add water and add the soup base + red pepper paste with 1 egg and stir gently until boiling (you want to have the egg distribute itself evenly in the water, rather than having it become a poached egg). i also add a bit of crushed red pepper and a little bit of crushed black pepper.
> 
> then i add the noodles and let it cook for about 1-2 minutes. while this is going on i dice 1/2 a white onion, several scallions and a handful of seasame leaves and leave that on the side. i cut tofu into squares and add those to the pot to cook along with the noodles.
> 
> after 1-2 minutes i add the rest of the vegetables and turn off the flame and move the pot from the stove. i let it sit for about another minute (as the noodles haven't been fully cooked yet). the residual heat will cook then noodles just about right (not too firm/soft or soggy) and will only cook the vegetables slightly, leaving them with a crisp texture. garnish with seasame seedzz.
> 
> the result is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL FROM INSTANT NOODLES LOL



Shin Ramyun is good.  I like it too.  You should try the Tom Yum also.


----------



## lonewolf13

last of the burger meat from superbowl sunday.. ughhhh i'm all burgered out


----------



## lonewolf13

pancakes and boiled eggs.   thepancake mix is all gone


----------



## Mr.Hankey

smthng like this






chickpea balls with rice.


----------



## lonewolf13

twas dammmm gooood

wanna toss my salad?

*NSFW*:


----------



## melange

fried yardbird


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## TALLY 2.0

3 Tacos and a Double wrap burrito from Del Taco at like 5 am.......worst idea ivea had in a while. 

I might as well be shitting taco flavored blood.


----------



## We are all ONE

Stuffed clams with lemon and Petes Hot Sauce 
Best cheap meal there is  - Walmart , you get 9 for $4
chuck em in the oven and walah! 






your welcome


----------



## lonewolf13

lol "STUFFED CLAMS"


----------



## TALLY 2.0

WaaO - Dude, those look fucking good and I dont just say that about anything in this thread. Some people on bluelight eat some weird fucking shit.


----------



## melange

yea, I would totally put my dick in those


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^my husband says that is the highest compliment to food

I ate lunch yesterday and proceeded to start drinking beer at 430p until I staggered to bed.

A classy dame told me last night while we were smoking in my garage that I was drinking liquid bread.  So I thought...why eat?

This coffee is enhancing my assbreath.


----------



## We are all ONE

TALLY 2.0 said:


> WaaO - Dude, those look fucking good and I dont just say that about anything in this thread. Some people on bluelight eat some weird fucking shit.



That's cuz 93% of the time it is Feng shui posting the recipe from '1001 ways to wok your dog'


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ LullIeZ


talking of dogs, I just ate some delicious Dog Vomit.









aka salmon casserole with olives, garlic and some habanero powder.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

**blink 182 reference alert**

^habanero peppers are fucking too hot, but I cant eat hot food like I used to be able to. I guess this is growing up.


----------



## We are all ONE

Normal Sat after gym concockshun 
tomato, avacado, cucumber, olive oil, salt , pepper


----------



## Mr.Hankey

TALLY 2.0 said:


> ^habanero peppers are fucking too hot, but I cant eat hot food like I used to be able to. I guess this is growing up.




Growing up or laming up? Prove y0self be a man and chew up one mofo like this mofo here. I'm smiling out loud at his reactions. I wonder if he felt anything "at the back of his throat"... And that's a full fucking Naga Morich/Bhut Jolokia, which is even more explosive than habanero! Fucking lunatic.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COOJ4dyCndw

My friends are complaining that they can't eat chili cause their tummys gonna hurt/diarrhea and possibly some anus roasting afterward. Never got any of that myself. Ex fucking cuses I say. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scoville_scale


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

turkey chili with lots of jalapenos


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

melange said:


> yea, I would totally put my dick in those



This reminds me of something....

Choppa's "Food I Would Stick My Dick In" thread.



I made something called hopping john the other night and its actually delicious but I forgot to add bacon. Next time.


----------



## yo_bot

seedless red grapes


----------



## Mariposa

Green beans and Applewood Smoked bacon in a cast-iron pan which we are seasoning with bacon grease.

FLIPPING DELICIOUS.  My apartment smells of bacon and win.


----------



## yo_bot

mmm, i bet it does....


----------



## Mehm

5 eggs from a bio-dynamic farm


----------



## melange

peanut butter and banana sandwhich


----------



## Sharapovafistpump

Burger. Wanna fight about it?


----------



## AfterGlow

chicken cutlets and brown rice


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

buffalo chicken pizza and my ass is paying for it this morning


----------



## Swerlz

^super poops??


Grandpa: Every morning, I wake up, and I smoke a cigarette. And then I eat five strips of bacon. And for lunch, I eat a bacon sandwich. And for a midday snack?

John: Bacon.

Grandpa: Bacon! A whole damn plate! And I usually drink my dinner.


this is how I want to live my life at 95


----------



## lonewolf13

baked cod, brown rice, salad. h2o. pudding for dessert


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

grilled pork loin
garlic parm roasted potatoes
steamed sugar snap peas


----------



## lonewolf13

chicken fried steak, pan fried potatoes, mushrooms, cabbage, tossed salad, cheesecake a roll and fruit punch.


----------



## scubagirl200

a piece of swiss chocolate and some sweet apple chamomile tea with a little scoop of rock sugar & some milk


----------



## Mr.Hankey

dark bread

\m/


----------



## rincewindrocks

corn chips and salsa verde


----------



## lonewolf13

pork chops, wildrice, green beans and a salad.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

subway bmt... good lord it was excellent. I fucking hadn't eaten in 3 whole days!


----------



## ocean

Hazelnut Mocha Cheesecake and I'm about to eat pizza..........................................


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ hazelnut ice cream drives me nuts! defuckinlicious.

some veggie balls with hot salsa sauce n garlic. also some bread with cheese and a glass of cold milk. mmmmmmmilk. fat freeeeedom.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Police Detective said:


>



Oh God that looks delicious.


----------



## fengtau

This and some rice for breakfast...


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Vanilla bean icecream


----------



## -Guido-

A tin of sardines, egg whites, and Methadone.


----------



## melange

I'm about to make my favorite meal(velveeta shells and cheese)


----------



## fengtau

Burger King Whooper with cheese


----------



## scubagirl200

nam sod with crispy rice, pork with green chili & basil, and sticky rice


----------



## lonewolf13

cold pizza


----------



## Owl Eyed

and


----------



## TALLY 2.0

2 big rolled tacos and carne asada fries.


----------



## slushy muddy water

a small bag of munchies that made my stomach punch itself in the face

id kill for some ore ida crinkle fries smothered in ketchup right about now
but they'd probably do the same


----------



## kaywholed

i eated some salad and garlic bread yesterday.


----------



## hobhead

ten miles of skinned back donkey dick


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Scrambled eggs cooked with diced bacon.

4 scoops of Milo, 1 tsp of cocoa powder, 1 mounded tsp of instant coffee, 5/7ths hot water, 2/7ths milk


----------



## Pharcyde

im making chicken n stuffing cassarole

chicken
stuffing
mixed veggies, raw ones
cream of chicken
sour cream
spices


----------



## AfterGlow

chicken cutlets 'n cheese tortellini

you can never go wrong with chicken!


----------



## We are all ONE

lol $13 hamburger and curly fires
2 taped house IPA's
2 tabs for desert, gonna be primed for a bike ride around the lake  in about an hour
lol, last time i rode directly into the lake


----------



## melange

^lol hilarious

that reminds me of last summer when I was in the woods on K and I just randomly jumped into this stream but then I started freaking out thinking about maybe there might be snakes in there and I just started screaming snakes snakes


----------



## lonewolf13

found a 1/4 bag of mini tootsie rolls...   kinda hard, but still good. might've been from halloween.


----------



## melange

I left those for you to find


----------



## lonewolf13

lemon peppered salmon, steamed veggies and wild rice along w/ a great salad and neopolitan ice cream for dessert... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## -Guido-

Grapes. Sardines. Protein Shake. Methadone.


----------



## Wordswords

i just ordered a chicken carbonara, small pizza, and 2 liter from Dominos.


----------



## lostNfound

3  of these in a row :D


----------



## -Guido-

A kiwi and a handful of my supplements.


----------



## lostNfound

you mean this


----------



## -Guido-

lostNfound said:


> you mean this



Yup. That would be a kiwi. I ated it.


----------



## lostNfound

i was a little bit confusion because this also is kiwi


----------



## -Guido-

LOLWUT! Look at that fucking bird lol. What a fucking freak of nature.


----------



## lostNfound

You wouldnt fuck with a Cassowary though, native to Nth QLD.

















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YA58sS3x2Oo


----------



## -Guido-

Holy fuck. What an abomination.


----------



## TALLY 2.0




----------



## Mr.Hankey

tunah saldh


----------



## lostNfound

Is that an Arabic thing you ate?


----------



## Mr.Hankey

The tuna didn't say anything. I suppose it was already dead.


----------



## lostNfound




----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

turkey burger w/garlic, rosemary and olive oil potato wedges


----------



## kaywholed

yop


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

they still make that?
I switched to Kefir.


----------



## -Guido-

12 dozen egg whites, a bowl of grapes, 100mg Methadone solution. Come at me, bro.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

I just accidentaly swallowed some of my own saliva, raw. Well done.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

-Guido- said:


> 12 dozen egg whites, a bowl of grapes, 100mg Methadone solution. Come at me, bro.



I'd be sick after eating 144 egg whites. (gross)

I just ate the same thing as yesterday for breakfast. Scrambled eggs w/ diced bacon, orange juice and bread & butter


----------



## AfterGlow

What do you do with the yolks?



-Guido- said:


> 12 dozen egg whites, a bowl of grapes, 100mg Methadone solution. Come at me, bro.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Blue_Phlame said:


> I'd be sick after eating 144 egg whites.


haahaha I did not catch the 12 dozen first time I read it


----------



## DexterMeth

I'll perpetually indulge


----------



## lonewolf13

egg sammich and beer.sssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## TALLY 2.0

chinese spare wibs.


----------



## Owl Eyed

im eating my feelings.


drinking them too.


----------



## Keaton

Chicken Ceaser Salad ftw


----------



## -Guido-

Blue_Phlame said:


> I'd be sick after eating 144 egg whites. (gross)
> 
> I just ate the same thing as yesterday for breakfast. Scrambled eggs w/ diced bacon, orange juice and bread & butter





Perpetual Indulgence said:


> haahaha I did not catch the 12 dozen first time I read it



Fuck lol. Typo. I meant a dozen egg whites. 



AfterGlow said:


> What do you do with the yolks?



I use a yolk remover when they are raw and then yolk goes down the drain. Then I am left with delicious egg whites. I'm cutting right now, so nothing but high protein and moderate fat intake.


----------



## lonewolf13

put the egg yolks in your hair when you shower.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Chuck roast that had been in the slow cooker all day with carrots and potatoes.
Yummm.


----------



## rm-rf

im into manufacturing my own superfoods.  i made a raw honey / raw cacao / tea combo this weekend made me feel as on point as doin a rail of the white girl. when it hit me like 20 seconds later it felt like my eyes went up from 1200w resolution to 1950 resolution, and like 2.0 surround to 5.1



i just made my own organic super guacamole with avacados, garlic, onions, scallions, wheat grass / barley grass, lime juice, marsala powder, celery, habenero sauce, black pepper, himalayan pink salt (only non organic thing), and some turmeric.

are it with some raw organic celery and flax seed crackers i make. its pretty intense. combined with some fresh cannabis oil, its one couch-glueing mix.


----------



## lonewolf13

more tootsie rolls, thanx melange


----------



## SkagKush

life brand (shoppers drug mart (brand)) 

brown rice chips

garden salsa flavor 

and tropical fruit kool-aid, sour worms...........

just before all of that i had three sliders at the bar..............


----------



## Mr.Hankey

chewing gum
still chewing fyi


----------



## slortaone

bbq chicken pizza with salami pepperoni and pineapple

was epic


----------



## Pharcyde

cinnamon toast crunch

then

pussy yo!


----------



## rm-rf

just got back from the gym, raw organic cashew "cheese" with pine nuts and pecans, some dehydrated apple chips i made a few weeks ago.

for breakfast i had more raw cacao and raw honey, then drank some real potent yerba mate / him. pink salt / euluthero root elixer. shit is like the best way to tweak, and i hate stimulants.


----------



## Mariposa

Buckwheat noodles with bok choy, onion, garlic, and a ridiculous amount of cilantro and curry.


----------



## craigyt2k

breakfast was 4-5 pieces of fruit, as i was feeling greedy, then went to gym for 6 hours, just had few tbs raw soaked hemp seeds and oats, stick of celery, and a few broccoli trees. had a cooked food craving so stuck some broccoli and carrots with water in the microwave, topped with various seasoning. top notch food, nearly. its not organic.


----------



## SkagKush

slortaone said:


> bbq chicken pizza with salami pepperoni and pineapple
> 
> was epic



that sounds so damn good right now

just had a vanilla milk to go, and some perogies with onions  dipped in sour cream with fresh cracked pepper.


----------



## lonewolf13

leftover salmon and wild rice. tossed it w/ mixed greens. was pretty tasty.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

craigyt2k said:


> breakfast was 4-5 pieces of fruit, as i was feeling greedy, then went to gym for 6 hours



Yeah, that should be sufficient for an intense 6 hour workout.



I just ate some y0gHurt, natural. Fuck the sweeteners, especially the artificial ones.


----------



## scubagirl200

nabeyaki udon


----------



## Pharcyde

lonewolf13 said:


> leftover salmon and wild rice. tossed it w/ mixed greens. was pretty tasty.



you are a true ndn


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Two theraflu capsules from 2006


----------



## Pharcyde

Blue_Phlame said:


> Two theraflu capsules from 2006



trip balls yo!!!!!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

grilled turkey tenderloin
sugar snap peas
baked beans


----------



## lonewolf13

i love sugar snap peas. my fave snack .


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

me too
then you will like this...
http://fortheloveofcooking-recipes....ugar-snap-pea-salad-with-sweet-ginger_04.html

I have used a bit of this as dressing instead of making it...
http://www.mezzetta.com/mm5/merchan...Product_Code=10306230&Category_Code=konacoast


----------



## TINK

crackers last night.

but going to dinner with scubagirl tonght for pasta


----------



## D's




----------



## DexterMeth

Beer and bread; and ice water mixed with OJ


----------



## lonewolf13

gonna have some salad and icecream in a bit.


----------



## lonewolf13

double decker bacon and egg sammich.


----------



## lonewolf13

greenfalcon said:


> some Japanese lolis... not bad, not bad.









not bad indeed. my good sir.


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## ocean

Greek Salad


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

curried chicken salad...for breakfast


----------



## lonewolf13

chicken parmesan, steamed veggie mix  and salad w/ alot of bleu cheese sprinkles

now dessert coffeee...


----------



## Bill

Blueberry pancakes and bacon to dip in syrup.
Gotta say it's most prolly my fav breakfast ever


----------



## atri

i was taking publix chunky chicken breast salad and spreading it on Hawaiian rolls. numms


----------



## lonewolf13

damm i love those sweet hawaiin rolls. i can eat a whole package at one time


----------



## melange

count chocula


----------



## China Rider

same thing i always order when i get chinese 

shrimp w. lobster sauce with white rice


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

cinnamon toast crunch...that cereal sucks
no substance


----------



## Pharcyde

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> cinnamon toast crunch...that cereal sucks
> no substance



BLASPHEMY!!!!!

I had
Caeser salad
breadsticks
pizza
some kinda soup
layered chocolate cake
beer
spirte


----------



## We are all ONE

Pharcyde said:


> BLASPHEMY!!!!!
> 
> I had
> Caeser salad
> breadsticks
> pizza
> some kinda soup
> layered chocolate cake
> beer
> spirte
> I had
> Caeser salad
> breadsticks
> pizza
> some kinda soup
> layered chocolate cake
> beer
> A horse
> spirte
> Caeser salad
> breadsticks
> pizza
> some kinda soup
> layered chocolate cake
> beer
> spirte
> I had
> Caeser salad
> breadsticks
> pizza
> some kinda soup
> layered chocolate cake
> beer
> spirte


----------



## Pharcyde

how can I be the man if you already are?


----------



## D's

waffle cones with marshmellos mashd down inside em, microwaved for 15secs, and topd with choclate syrup.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

SANDWICH:
toasted whole wheat english muffin
cheddar cheese
fried egg over easy
ketchup
canadian bacon
toasted muffin


----------



## lonewolf13

in about an hour. i'll say i had some tacos


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

in 2 hours I will have chicken, brown rice, and black bean enchiladas.


----------



## radric davis

Some of my dining halls gross weekend breakfast.


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Mariposa

atri said:


> i was taking publix chunky chicken breast salad and spreading it on Hawaiian rolls. numms



OMG.

The major thing I miss about Florida is Publix.  Their sandwiches are the motherflippin tick-tock.  Turkey on a baguette like whoa.

At present cooking some Kraft Dinner   I could have done better with tofu and homemade teriyaki over jasmine rice, but could not be bothered to clean the skillet.


----------



## TINK

I would have to agree on the Publix sandwich opinion. 

I ate yesterday morning, potluck at work, 8am chili dogs lol


----------



## lonewolf13

stove pop popped corn. and tacos earlier


----------



## TALLY 2.0

3 Nathan's hot dogs with ketchup and brown mustard
Lays Potato Chips - tomato and basil flavor
Sunkist Sparkling Lemonade


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

cadburry egg


----------



## rm-rf

bottle of organic komboucha with chlorella, spirulina, and seaweed.


----------



## AfterGlow




----------



## Bill

Damn that looks pretty good, AfterGlow
Did you make it all yourself or were you at a restaurant, I can't tell


----------



## AfterGlow




----------



## lonewolf13

new york strip steak, baked potato w/ sourcream and bleucheese salad.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Tuna/cheese salad and some bread, milk.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Reminds me when I had sex with these five beautiful Italian teenage lesbian virgin sluts. Only that instead of five teenage lesbian virgin sluts they were my fingers. And they're not Italian. Nor beautiful.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

You can say that again. Dirty sluts! Tonight I'm gonna suck them all off straight to my own mouth.


----------



## lil angel15

A Violet Crumble


----------



## slushy muddy water

^i had one of those shipped to me and jesus shit they are amazing


----------



## Mr.Hankey

salmon soup with lil bit of chopped haba fucking neros
bread 'n'dihydrogen monoxide


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

half a xanax bar so I dont have a seizure.


----------



## slortaone




----------



## ChemicalSmiles

g/f hooked it UP with the burger king. 2 double cheeseburgers plain with a bunch of ketchup packets.

Cant believe she remembered lol.


----------



## kaywholed

ChemicalSmiles said:


> g/f hooked it UP with the burger king. 2 double cheeseburgers plain with a bunch of ketchup packets.
> 
> Cant believe she remembered lol.



i want burgers for breakfast.


----------



## We are all ONE

I had a 12 inch
and a nooner


----------



## Owl Eyed

spent 9$ on a soda and a sandwich the size of my fist at starbucks......

ffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
shoulda gone to subways


----------



## lonewolf13

$5 12Incher 

shoulda found a gloryhole instead 


a tasty orange


----------



## Owl Eyed

Today
is
the
last
day
of
subways
febru-anys~!~!@!~@#
any subways footlong for a fucking 5 dollars hathawthwatufuckkkk


----------



## lonewolf13

fried up some potatos, added some hot green chile and then splashed in 2 eggs.  lovely lunch scramble.   also some whole grain toast.


----------



## papa

leftover dominos pizza from saturday night....fuck yeah baby, I'm a cowboy..


----------



## TALLY 2.0

made some homemade guacamole and put it on a roast beef and chicken sammich.
CHEETOS


----------



## papa

meh,...I had that for lunch..


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

greek pasta salad
grilled teriyaki chicken


----------



## lonewolf13

3 pieces of battered n fried fish. leftover brown rice and a side salad. gonna dig into some icecream in a bit


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am avoiding carrot cake.
Bikini season approaching.


----------



## kaywholed

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I am avoiding carrot cake.
> Bikini season approaching.



Don't worry, I will still lust after you if you eat the cake.


----------



## Bill

Three cheese coney's and a bag of chips.


----------



## justsomeguy

reeses miniature peanut butter cups

i bought the two pound bag 


they are in my freezer


----------



## kaywholed

eat/drank a yop.


----------



## rincewindrocks

carne adovada breakfast burrito


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

*kaywholed*  I didn't eat the cake 

baked beans
turkey burger


----------



## Mariposa

Fried chicken and part of my bank account.


----------



## fengtau

After watching Food Inc., I think I'm gonna avoid American food as much as possible.

So I decided to drop by Popeye's Fried Chicken...


----------



## KiwiQflyer

Coconut almond vegan ice cream bars.  So damn good.


----------



## kaywholed

i eated pizza pockets and a glass of chocolate milk (now I feel sick, cause of lactose)



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> *kaywholed*  I didn't eat the cake



I know, I prayed to Jesus for you.


----------



## lonewolf13

gonna make soem chickn parmesan and spaghetti in a bit.


----------



## lonewolf13

was excellent


----------



## bagochina

tuna fish sandwich & grape juice


----------



## papa

... DAMN!,...me and mrs somni just pigged out on some fajitas with guacomole and pico de gallo....


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

grilled ginger wasabi marinaded center cut pork chop
red hot slaw (spicy broccoli slaw)


----------



## melange

pulled pork


infidel status


----------



## bagochina

potato skins, bacon crumbles, sour cream, onions, avocado, & crushed red pepper
a glass of Minute Maid Orangeade


----------



## Mr.Hankey

An orange. Peeled it myself!


----------



## lonewolf13

2 ham and turkey sammiches w/ mixed greens and dijon mustard. a bowl of chicken noodle soup (progresso) and some grape drink. followed by coffee.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

soft frozen raspberry lemonaids


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Bojangles Grilled chicken sandwich which fell apart while I was eating and driving.  
I picked up the chicken off the floor and ate it anyway.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

papasomni said:


> ... DAMN!,...me and mrs somni just pigged out on some fajitas with guacomole and pico de gallo....



I still insists that you two should adopt me. Who doesn't want a twenty year old daughter away at college. I'll come home for dinner and hooters and you can put my tests on the fridge. Sounds like a win win situation to me.


At thread: 
An asiago bagel with cream cheese, was meh at best.


----------



## lonewolf13

no way sister. if papa's gonna adopt anyone its gonna be me.  

peanutbutter and crackers


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

BBQ Chicken Pizza


----------



## Owl Eyed

my feelings


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^nice

did they taste like loathing?


----------



## melange

Owl Eyed said:


> my feelings



In the desert
I saw a creature, naked, bestial,
Who, squatting upon the ground,
Held his heart in his hands,
And ate of it.
I said: "Is it good, friend?"
"It is bitter - bitter," he answered;
"But I like it
Because it is bitter,
And because it is my heart."


----------



## Owl Eyed

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> ^nice
> 
> did they taste like loathing?



tasted like self loathing, weight gain and low self esteem.
also like pork and 80 proof. %)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

brilliant!


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Im in the middle of making my famous home made burritos with this inside them...

mexican rice
home made guacamole
pinto beans
taco meat with my own home made spices
shredded colby jack cheese
sour creme
tapatio hot sauce


The song "la coocaracha" is going to be playing out of my ass tomorrow morning.


----------



## melange

sounds pretty tasty

I'm on my way

I'll bring the tequilla and the big bootied latinas


----------



## TALLY 2.0

melange said:


> sounds pretty tasty
> 
> I'm on my way
> 
> I'll bring the tequilla and the big bootied latinas



Fuck yeah bro. I love big booty latinas.

The other day I downloaded a porn called "Big Wet Brazilian Asses #6". It changed my life.


----------



## melange

lol

I think I've seen some of those


----------



## ocean

Cheese, crackers, pickles and broccoli.
Tasty tasty stufffffff!!


----------



## lonewolf13

chile relleno, taco w/ shredded beef filling, cheese enchilada, and tamale. w/ beans n rice and sour cream and guacamole and tortillas. w/ iced tea


----------



## melange

hi-jacked

this thread is now about Big Wet Brazilian Asses


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## TALLY 2.0

melange said:


> hi-jacked
> 
> this thread is now about Big Wet Brazilian Asses




Dude, I like a nice ass, but Ive never considered myself an "ass man". However, after this video it flipped my whole perception. These asses were big round and look soft as silk. I have to get my hands on a big wet brazilian ass now.


----------



## melange

man I have always been an ass man

my ex had fake tits and that is all good and all, but she also had that DONK



alll I am about


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

low fat multi-grain Eggo w/creamy natural pb


----------



## Pharcyde

three breakfast burritos and a coke from McD's

gettin jiggly with it
na na  na na nananaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

you are earning the fattest lounger title for sure


----------



## Pharcyde

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> you are earning the fattest lounger title for sure



but sex is the ultimate fat burner and I get alot of that

after a long few days of drinking you gotta eat mcd's breakfast to soak up the alcohol, blood, vomit and pills binders floating around in your stomach


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

don't get too skinny now on the sex


----------



## Pharcyde

i never eat unless im high
and Ive been high alot lately so I feel good about eating a whole bunch


----------



## Mr.Hankey

TALLY 2.0 said:


> The song "la coocaracha" is going to be playing out of my ass tomorrow morning.



l0lol0l

Hmmm...perhaps a BL choir should be formed? I bet it would sound majestic.


----------



## rm-rf

organic dates, figs, raisins


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Ghirardelli Dark chocolate and raspberry squares......honestly, not that great.

Dove Chocolate and roasted almond squares....awesome.

Milk....milk is fuckin milk.


----------



## melange

I'm grilling a burger now


----------



## lonewolf13

grilled chicken sammich w/ swiss cheese, green chile strips and avacado slices on some weird roll. was damn tasty though.


gonna make a chef salad in a bit.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I've had an apple, coffee, and a cookies so far today.
Someone feed me.


----------



## lonewolf13

and NO. that is NOT cum on the fish    you sick fucks.


----------



## melange

fish and chips

oy prick


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

thai spiced peanuts


----------



## tathra

pocky >.>


----------



## slortaone

foodwise: i cant remember


----------



## bagochina

spinach/cheese stuffed pasta shells
garlic bread
salad


----------



## TALLY 2.0

lonewolf13 said:


> and NO. that is NOT cum on the fish    you sick fucks.



LOL I dont care what you say. *THAT IS CUM!! AND IT IS ON YO FISH!!!*


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Probably just "fish cum"...right, Wolfie?


----------



## Keaton

Pharcyde said:


> but sex is the ultimate fat burner and I get alot of that
> 
> after a long few days of drinking you gotta eat mcd's breakfast to soak up the alcohol, blood, vomit and pills binders floating around in your stomach



Greatest post of the night imo.


----------



## lonewolf13

1/2 a banana and h2o


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ You know nowadays they have these support groups for people how suffer from anorexia nervosa, maybe you should think about joining one...?


----------



## lonewolf13

pulled barbecue pork sandwich, onion rings, iced tea and loaded potato skins. followed by blueberry donut and coffee


----------



## lonewolf13

leftover chief salad


oops i meant CHEF...


----------



## lonewolf13

pan fried potatos w/ green chile  and doubledecker ham n egg n cheese sammich


----------



## Mr.Hankey

An omelette with chili tuna and cashew nuts + garlic of course. First time i put nuts in an omelette, not bad. Bread and milk.


----------



## bagochina

pasta salad.
hungry for something else though


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

eggs, hashbrowns, toast


----------



## lonewolf13

green chile chicken soup.  and a chicken breast sandwich.  the whole house smells amazing


----------



## atri

27 cent mac and cheese from aldi


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahaha welfare food


----------



## atri

lol i need to sign up for food stamps.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

and get some Kraft


----------



## Mariposa

Pharcyde said:


> butt sex is the ultimate fat burner and I get alot of that



FTFY 

A tofu scramble with feta, spinach, black olives, and hot peppers.


----------



## lonewolf13

gawdamnn i LOVE good ole cheese enchiladas w/ red sauce and onions 

especially when i didn't have to make it.


----------



## bagochina

grilled cheese sandwich
tomato soup with a straw
tropicana peach orchard punch


----------



## Mr.Hankey

lonewolf13 said:


> especially when i didn't have to make it.



I hear you. Frankly speaking, I don't particularly enjoy cooking. I mostly buy ready to eat shit, microwave or frozen. The actual eating isn't that much fun either. Doesn't matter if I'm sober or stoned. Or hungry. In restaurant or at home. Drinking is another thing, though, I have nothing against that...

I just took some frozen prawn-red chili-pasta from the freezer and prepared it in a pan. Wasn't too bad.


----------



## melange

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> and get some Kraft



velveeta


----------



## TALLY 2.0

melange said:


> velveeta



indeed


----------



## melange

shit's like crack to me


----------



## That_Guy

I'm working on some tom yum soup.


----------



## D's

i hate fucking mayo, and my fucking sandwich had mayo on it. i fuckin flung the sandwich in the river.

im sofa king hungry..


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## That_Guy

when I quick scrolled past, I thought it was


*NSFW*:


----------



## melange

^hell yea


----------



## D's

melange said:


> ^hell yea



hell yeah, id drink bleach b4 i eat fucking mayo.


----------



## lonewolf13

homemade veggie pizza


----------



## TALLY 2.0

taco hamburger helper.


----------



## lonewolf13

i used to LLLOOOOVVVEEEE hamburger helper. now i can't stand it  

too much of a good thing i guess


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I could make it better with natural *whole foods*  ingredients.


----------



## bagochina

big slices of french bread
kerrygold irish swiss cheese
sweet red butter lettuce
regular mustard
ovaltine

= sandwich & drink, still hungry


----------



## rm-rf

a big ol' wad of psyllium seed husk powder, and 2 bran muffins


----------



## Pharcyde

deep fried pizza rolls


----------



## lonewolf13

some microwaved popcorn.


----------



## rincewindrocks

green chile stew!


----------



## Mariposa

Jebus, Pharcy, you really are going after that title...

Chicken teriyaki from some random food cart with noodles.  Testing a long-grain and brown rice with turmeric shortly, but no way is that getting eaten until later.


----------



## bagochina

chop suey.  not a fan.


----------



## That_Guy

baby back ribs with a spicy cumin rub and apricot preserves, cooked slow and low.

could have used a little ginger tbh


----------



## That_Guy

washing it down with a kombucha drink.  Tastes pretty good, but wtf is it?


----------



## DexterMeth

Some weird white powder that makes me see better.  It's low in carbs too; oh and ice water


----------



## That_Guy

Since I need glasses, I could probably use some of this weird white powder that makes you see better.  Could be useful. Probably cheaper than Lasik.


----------



## DexterMeth

And no lazer needed! There are some side-effects though; mostly OEVs and CEVs


----------



## That_Guy

I'm sure those will go away after a few hours.  Sounds pretty good.


----------



## DexterMeth

Oh and it was and still is.  I'm contemplating doing more or getting sleep and then waking up and hitting a solid ++++ at the beach on a different eye surgury technique I have.

I dunno though.  Maybe the sleep deprivation will actually help, even if it pushes me in the negative in parts

ORANGE JUICE.  The fountain of youth is the fountain of ORANGE JUICE!


----------



## melange

doritos and steel reserve 


about to run 5 miles

my life

this is it


----------



## lonewolf13

and


----------



## Mariposa

What are those, lonewolf?  Fried prawns?

Me:  pepperoni pizza from the hippiemart   The rice turned out awesome last night, just sick of turmeric and my anti-inflammatory diet so I decided to cheat.


----------



## lonewolf13

battered and fried pollack   i could only eat 2.


----------



## Owl Eyed

fk yz feta cheese


----------



## Pharcyde

Mariposa said:


> Jebus, Pharcy, you really are going after that title...
> .



baby no!!!
the best and fastest way to cook them is deep frying

crispy and done in a minute


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

buffalo chicken pizza which is now coming out of my ass


----------



## kaywholed

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> buffalo chicken pizza which is now coming out of my ass



moar details plz about the current events!


----------



## slortaone

that fish looks awesome lonewolf

i had steak and satay chicken sticks a few hours ago 

shit was so cash


----------



## Mr.Hankey

fishburger and milk
small food for small hangover


----------



## Mariposa

A smoothie with plain coconut milk, banana (eek), blueberries, raspberries, an apple, a tangerine, and a nip of vodka.

Later:  chicken breast stuffed with the leftover turmeric-rice mixture.

lonewolf, that salad looks AMAZING.  NOM.


----------



## lonewolf13

McDonald's burgers and fries and cola


now i don't feel so good


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> buffalo chicken pizza which is now coming out of my ass



Atleast its not cuming inside your ass.


....sorry I just couldnt resist.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

strawberry whips yogurt, one soft boiled egg, salt, one hard boiled egg on buttered bread w/ tar tar sauce, pickled herrings, 3 coffee blend, earl grey and two large strawberries.


----------



## lonewolf13

pickled herring sounds good. i may pick me up some sardines in olive oil or sardines in hot mustard later on. and some crackers.


----------



## bagochina

tuna fish on toast.
still hungry


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

tuna with roasted red pepper hummus w/cumin


----------



## AfterGlow

corned beef and cabbage!


----------



## bagochina

takeout - pasta fazool and lasagna 

stuffed


----------



## lonewolf13

making boiled eggs and baked potato and toast.


----------



## Swerlz

lunch: Turkey, Ham, and Salami Sandwich with banana chips and a Cola


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Mr.Hankey

...how's your cholesterol levels doing, werewolf13?




Me? I ate some fish sticks and veggies.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

These fish sticks are hard as tits.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

lonewolf13 said:


>



Oh dude. I havent had paprika in forever.

Paprika is a fun word too. I love saying paprika.

*I AM THE GREAT CORNHOLIO. I NEED PAPRIKA FOR MY BUNGHOLE!!*


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

bison meatloaf with quinoa
roasted garlic parm fingerling potatoes
steam sugar snap peas


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Banana, pasta, ice cream :D


----------



## bagochina

grilled chicken
peas
rice
salad


----------



## melange

baked chicken breast filled with almond stuffing


alcohol 



drugs


----------



## lonewolf13

*NSFW*: 




take 3 slices mutligrain bread and toast it.
add 4 slices reduced sodium center cut bacon.
add reduced fat cheese mix




add 2 egglands best eggs (fried in bacon fat and 1/2 of the yolk removed)




season w/ salt and cayenne pepper
stack




enjoy


----------



## lonewolf13

munchin on some lays potato chips and ice cold pepsi cola 

salty n sweet


----------



## AfterGlow

lonewolf13 said:


> add 2 egglands best eggs (fried in bacon fat and 1/2 of the yolk removed)



Why remove 1/2 the yolk?!?!?!  Don't tell me it's to reduce the cholesterol!


----------



## melange

i know wtf

might as well go all the way


----------



## bagochina

salad
sweet potato with brown sugar & butta
grilled pork chops
milk


----------



## lonewolf13

operation breakfast burrito was a smashing success  

i actually had 2!!


----------



## That_Guy

peanut butter and jelly pancakes with coffee


----------



## Mr.Hankey

canned tuna in chili sauce
with bread and cheese
2 tomatos
still hungry
too lazy


----------



## bagochina

salami
mustard
poppy seed bun


----------



## lonewolf13

salmon steamed veggies and baked potato. w/ glass of pepsi.


----------



## kaywholed

all i ate today was some brownies and chips.

mmm, scurvy.


----------



## Pharcyde

pussy


----------



## atri

corned beef, cabbage and tiny potatos


----------



## slortaone

man i got this chicken cheese burger while out then came home to find out i had veal parm for dinner waiting for me

so i had a genius plan, add the veal parm plus swiss cheese and red onion to the chicken burger. add lettuce and some merican mustard. this shit is a winner

fuck i love ndtitl that kill pain, they are the best kinds

edit- and that green ndtitl


----------



## lonewolf13

potato egg and green chile burritos.  followed by coffee


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

penis


----------



## TALLY 2.0

^LOL did you get "stuffed".

Im about to eat some chicken strips and fish dicks.


----------



## lonewolf13

corned beef n cabbage dinner.


----------



## ocean

^I'm jealous.

Last thing I ate was a Hershey's kiss.


----------



## fengtau

Fish head noodle...


----------



## scubagirl200

a ham, cheese and jalepeno croissant from this donut store by the bar we were at. took the calories out though =)


----------



## Mr.Hankey

king pr0ns and cashew nuts + some veggies and rice
ice cream and deep fried banana with syrup for a dessert
in chink restaurant


----------



## lonewolf13

making some red chile for some enchiladas for lunch
 and saving the rest for huevos rancheros tomorrow. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
house smells really good  

and tadaaa






was soo delicious.
6 w/ onions. 6 w/o onions


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

the air is right for outdoor Bluelight and Yuengling Light.


----------



## bagochina

i really want a blt, with nice thick wholegrain.  watched some show about fried green tomato blts.  mmmm.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Prime rib, baked potato, fried prawns, asparagus and cake. 
And it was all delicious.


----------



## slortaone

i woke up with half a chicken and cheese roll on me/in my bed, goddam ndtitl

so i suppose i ate half of that


----------



## TALLY 2.0

hot pockets


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I wish someone had wheat-bix for me tomorrow morning. That would be the best thing to wake up to. Wish 2: I want an enchilada right now. 
Last thing I ate was 2 taquitos from a 7/11.


----------



## AfterGlow

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Prime rib, baked potato, fried prawns, asparagus and cake.
> And it was all delicious.



mMmMmmm   prime rib!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

lonewolf... your food makes me hungry EVERY fucking time. GOD that looks better than than ANY mexican food they got here.


----------



## AfterGlow

Went to the gym first thing this morning to work up a huge appetite.

Then I made 2 fried egg and thinly sliced corned beef sandwiches on 12 grain toasted  bread.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

fried chicken


----------



## Mr.Hankey

salad
salmon and veggies
vanilla shit dessert


----------



## Pharcyde

pills


----------



## lonewolf13

cereal and microwaved popcorn


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

prime rib, and buffalo chicken sammich w/ reg + sweet potato fries nom nom


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

peperroni pizza nom nom


----------



## lonewolf13

ribeye steak, steamed n fried cabbage, baked potato, biscuit AND cornbread. coca cola soda.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

kitkat


----------



## bagochina

oyster crackers  
im hungry.


----------



## DexterMeth

Bottle of white zin, V8 and "wish-te-shear", and lemon


----------



## TALLY 2.0

half of a chicken pesto wrap and half of a bbq steak wrap.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

canned mango
eww


----------



## lonewolf13

green chile chicken stew and:


*NSFW*: 



waitforit

*NSFW*: 



waitforit

*NSFW*: 



waitforit

*NSFW*: 







FRYBREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rincewindrocks

sopapillas ftw! last night I ate some stuffes with carne adovada and rice


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Free pizza from the SU foyer. 

And jamba juice if that counts.


----------



## melange

salad


----------



## lonewolf13

snackingo n this as i type


----------



## rincewindrocks

lol very nice lonewolf


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Lonewolf, I approve.

I need to learn that coffee is not breakfast and if I don't eat my brain feels foggy.
Last eaten: craisins, breakfast burrito, and milk.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

lonewolf13 said:


> snackingo n this as i type



Looks like Marissaa's twat after a 50 Cent concert.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## kaywholed

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Looks like Marissaa's twat after a 50 Cent concert.



im good with sloopy seconds


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

Fried chickens


----------



## lonewolf13

and the pizza was gooooooood


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

6 ambie ndtitl


----------



## lonewolf13

*NSFW*: 











made some smoothies


----------



## Mariposa

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Looks like Marissaa's twat after a 50 Cent concert.



OMG

Tally, I almost ruined my computer reading that.  I am lucky the water glass spilled on my shirt rather than the computer.

Last thing I ate: more spinach salad.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Mariposa said:


> OMG
> 
> Tally, I almost ruined my computer reading that.  I am lucky the water glass spilled on my shirt rather than the computer.
> 
> Last thing I ate: more spinach salad.




There should be a warning that comes with my posts. 

"Warning. Its most probable that reading TALLY's posts will get you wet."


----------



## lonewolf13

*NSFW*: 







more enchiladas


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Are those enchiladas hand rolled and everything?


----------



## lonewolf13

fuckyeah.jpg

i used to make it casserole style (cuz its easier) , but the handrolled style is just tastier.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Damn bro. I could probably eat that whole thing of enchiladas right now. Id be shitting out blood the next day, but I could do it.


----------



## lonewolf13

i can eat 6. half w/ onions


----------



## lonewolf13

leftover enchiladas topped w/ 2 over easy eggs.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

bacon BLAST pizze


----------



## lonewolf13

breakfast of champions

*NSFW*:


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

butternut squash soup
grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## TALLY 2.0

2 slices of grapefruit.


----------



## We are all ONE

^ I dont know why , but that made me lol Richard Simmons

avacodo and tomato salad


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

he is trying to get his girlish figure back
fuck not even I would eat just 2 slices of grapefruit


----------



## KiwiQflyer

1/2 a Clif Builder's bar.  I think I've ruined my stomach.  I can only eat grapes, granola bars, Mexican food, and Diet Mt. Dew without it trying to reject my food choices.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

OMG I just had an orgasm eating Mille-feuille aka Napoleon.


----------



## lonewolf13

lotta beers and vodka drinks


----------



## Pharcyde

rum n chicken nuggets

yeah I know theyre 65% corn and come from pink goo

so fucking what


----------



## bagochina

pizza rolls


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

chicken pad thai that I made yesterday


----------



## Blue_Phlame

bread + butter + ham + tomato + onion + salt + mayo + Havarti cheese + grill for 10 mins


----------



## bagochina

i love havarti cheese, once in awhile though.

me: tacos and rice/beans


----------



## lonewolf13

making pascetti n garlic bread n cheese bread.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Dreyers French Vanilla icecream.


----------



## atri

dessert last night :D


----------



## Pharcyde

tortellini


----------



## We are all ONE

same thing I have been eating for lunch every day for the last 2 weeks

Grilled Chicken Pita Sammich from Greek Fiesta


----------



## KiwiQflyer

Clif Builder's Bar.  Peanut Butter.


----------



## rincewindrocks

green chile stew with tortilla chips for texture


----------



## lonewolf13

french bread cheese pizza.


----------



## DexterMeth

Tomatoes and feta cheese, shrooms, and vinegret


----------



## Bomboclat

Two of my friends made me food today, so im having a woooonderful day

the last thing I ate was:

Pork adobo and rice
Coconut juice + coconut jelly
Homebaked choco-chip cookies
Pops cereal

and for dinner my friend made me a burrito!

I love loaning friends money, and getting payed back in food. Best deal ever.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Something like this, but instead of a glassful of  Rh- blood, I drank some coffin. RIP.


----------



## trainwreckmolly

copious amounts of sushi. om nom nom nom.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

fried egg sandwich
chocolate milk


----------



## slortaone

pizza pockets and chips


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

4 scrambled eggs (2 whites, 2 wholes) with jalapeno muenster cheese 
2 pieces of 7 grain toast with fake butter spray
1 cup of delicious coffee


----------



## Psychlone Jack

granola bar and a protein shake


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Eggplant, zucchini, and jalapeno chicken sausage in marinara sauce.

Huzzah.


----------



## slortaone

turkey, smoked ham, pepperoni and swiss cheese on wheat bread with america mustard

was epic


----------



## EbowTheLetter

wtf is america mustard?

slort's face while eating his sammich:


*NSFW*:


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

yellow


----------



## EbowTheLetter

That's racist.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I think it is more like yellow belly


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

*AMERICA* mustard*, FUCK YEAH!*


----------



## We are all ONE

I tried to eat some pussy last night but got denied
but I did have a scrumptious chicken pita sammich a minute ago , again


----------



## melange

I am about to grill a burger

it finally stopped raining


----------



## bagochina

grilled hamburger
lettuce tomato, onion
poppy seed bun
tropicana orangeade

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ocean

Chicken Noodle Soup and crackers.
I'm sick 
The only thing better would be some Hot n Sour soup but no one delivers out here


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Clif Bar~Blueberry Crisp


----------



## spork

^aww  i'd deliver you some if i could, honey 

last thing i had was tator tot casserole mmmmcomfort


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^yum


----------



## lonewolf13

nice mexican combo plate: red chile enchilada, green chile relleno, taco and usuall side items. w/ coffee and strawberry cake for dessert.


gonna reheat some pizza in a bit.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Leggo my Eggo French Toast Waffles, nagga!


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Another granola bar... I should probably go grocery shopping.


----------



## DexterMeth

I took some already cooked up asian black bean mongolian beef and made it into a rubin/philly sandwich.  It was dank as she can come


----------



## rincewindrocks

bean, chicarone, and green chile burrito

yeah, im gonna be farting in about 20 minutes


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

a bag of salt and pepper pistachios


----------



## EbowTheLetter

tacos.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

this page turn mexican?

Mad pizza for me


----------



## DexterMeth

CS must like hot dogs.  I could so go for some tacos right now.  Fuck it.  I still have like 9 bucks after buying my stash for the next 2 days.  I'm off to fresh mexican right now.  Great idea ebow bro.  tty guise, girls and homos with AIDS, (and the blacks) when I get back.  Hopefully Pharcyde will show up so ebow and I don't have to be the only ones trying to figure out this whole black problem in the world.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

ohhhh danggg... Dex is fucked up.

Cherry pie for dessert


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

time for some breakfazt....


----------



## Pharcyde

DexterMeth said:


> CS must like hot dogs.  I could so go for some tacos right now.  Fuck it.  I still have like 9 bucks after buying my stash for the next 2 days.  I'm off to fresh mexican right now.  Great idea ebow bro.  tty guise, girls and homos with AIDS, (and the blacks) when I get back.  Hopefully Pharcyde will show up so ebow and I don't have to be the only ones trying to figure out this whole black problem in the world.



three heads are better than two


----------



## EbowTheLetter

You two are my shining white light against the Army of Darkness

OT:


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Half pound roast beef on wheat, a garlicky pickle slice, tater salad, and a few buffalo wing pretzels. Coffee and Sundrop to wash it down... Food stamps FTW!!!


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Cadbury Mini Eggs.


----------



## bagochina

meatloaf sandwich with ketchup.

just woke up from a nap and am watching real housewives of NY.  

burp


----------



## rincewindrocks

pizza with salsa instead of tomato sauce (well, i guess its still a tomato sauce, but whatever) and ranch dressing


----------



## lonewolf13

wdndy's spicy chiceken sammich. i love thier new fries. w. orange soda. easy ice.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

yeah their fries ARE good


----------



## rincewindrocks

^^i hate how often they dont listen when i say 'easy ice'. Ive gotten to the point where i just say no ice, cause otherwise you get more ice than soda


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

half a cold cracked pepper marinade turkey tenderloin speared on a fork


----------



## Psychlone Jack

How do I cheesesteak?


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

PJ do u think I could get foodstamps.. last thing I ate.. was nothing.. I cant rememeber


----------



## We are all ONE

lunch sampler:

 6 piece sashimi ( tuna, salmon, swordfish )
 3 nigiri <----- Lol ReportED
 1 cali roll

 3 hot sakes

who wants to fuck?


----------



## melange

tuna salad


----------



## ocean

^I'm making that tomorrow 
Tuna Saladstuffed tomatoes and Yam fries for the folks.

Last thing I ate was Asian Salad and Hershey Kisses.


----------



## AfterGlow

2 hard boiled eggs and a pot of coffee


----------



## EbowTheLetter

burrito


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

non fat blueberry greek yogurt and raw almonds


----------



## lonewolf13

blueberry donut and 2 cups of coffee


----------



## EbowTheLetter

turkey, aged cheddar, baby spinach, and spicy deli mustard sammich.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

sugar snap peas
brown rice
turkey tenderloin


----------



## lonewolf13

BBQ beef ribs, fries, green beans w/ hamhocks, roll, iced tea, cream of chicken n green chile soup and fruitjello w/ coolwhip


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

salami and cheese sammich, rootbeer float, ndtitl 4 mg strip


----------



## EbowTheLetter

some smoke.


----------



## Kenickie

the italian stallion from delias chicken and sausage stand
but with tofurkey sausage


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Creole barbeque pork chops, grilled fresh pineapple, chips and garden salsa, and a sundrop. Fucking NOM.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Three Cadbury Mini Eggs cause that's all these bitches left in the bag.  FFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## We are all ONE

teach you to assemble w females


----------



## EbowTheLetter

They ate them while I was out last night.


----------



## We are all ONE

I wish they would have ate the burrittooo I just consumed
fark im full


----------



## Pharcyde

an orange slice


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Ben & Jerry's Clusterfluff ice cream


----------



## We are all ONE

I just ate an avocodo w olive oil, salt and pepper


----------



## lonewolf13

shoulda tossed ins some baby tomatoes and balsamic vineger


----------



## We are all ONE

motherfucker i was out of tomatoes and too drunk to walk


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

thai spiced peanuts


----------



## Psychlone Jack

honeydew


----------



## TALLY 2.0

a baby's hand


----------



## DexterMeth

One of those Naked Juices "Super Food" (veggie and fruit mix), a small bottle of odwalla carrot juice, a glass of an interesting wheat grass drink, and last but not least, ond one of those bagles from the bakery section at your local super market that are baked with cheddar cheese and sliced jalepenos on top.  That should keep me tided over until din din,, maybe apple or two throughout the day until then.  

About to throw some clothes in the washer, doing my morning push-ups, crunches, jumping jacks, etc;  finish the fitness up with some really good long stretching of of the muscles.  I can actually have both legs out strait and grab my feet with ease, or stand strait up, leg strait, bend over and touch the ground...ALMOST with my hands flat against the ground.  

The funniest part of it all is when I do this all outside, I'm usually smoking a cigarette at teh same time.  lol.  I can do 100 jumping jacks, but my calfs will be pretty sore the next day, so I'm just still to 55 a each morning now.  I think I'll switch back to an e-cig soon.  

Must be careful working out though, because I can't feel any of the pain while ingesting all the brown sugar that I have sitting on my desk (mean't for baking cakes), because I could go for a lot longer with any of the moves and not get tired or in pain;

SNANYways, I'm rambling on like usual. I'll be you I'll have to log back, since this took so long to type,,  I spell pretty much every single word wrong when in this dopey state of mind.  I tend to type with my eyes closed  and just type away.  

Dear fucking god... seriously...like almost every word I had to fix..whole sentences and  paragraphs even.  wowzers penny.  time to get even more retarded  

Ot
s sicj a stere[ty]e tjat kimloes mever eat, sjpwer. brisj tjor tetj . etc/   ///


----------



## EbowTheLetter

A gourmet pop tart.  No joke.


----------



## DexterMeth

Oh i believe it.  Just put some whip cream on top....but first inhale all the gas from the can


----------



## Psychlone Jack

zomg country buffet... bbq pork, mac and cheese, steak and gravy, hot wings, slaw and yes... fatback.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

beer


----------



## bagochina

+ avocados

delivered to my lap, gotta love chicks that like to make sandwiches.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I need a chick


----------



## bagochina

mines leaving in a little bit, want me to have her stop by?

full service.


----------



## melange

a whole pig


----------



## bagochina

im smashing the avacado in my mouth and squirming my tongue thru it.  reminds me of something.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

bagochina said:


> mines leaving in a little bit, want me to have her stop by?
> 
> full service.



hell yeah
I'll treat her right


----------



## fengtau




----------



## Mr.Hankey

salad
tuna pasta
bread
milk
gum


----------



## TALLY 2.0

A Mormon.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ Good choice! You get the extra-virgin oil for the same price.


----------



## Mariposa

Falafel and avocado with tzadiki in a pita.

It was delicious.  My friends rule.


----------



## bagochina

leftover boneless baby back ribs, shredded and made into 3 mini sandwiches.  so fucking good.


----------



## lonewolf13

carne adovada burrito and a green chile chicken potato burrito w/ a sprite


----------



## lonewolf13

*NSFW*: 







was too big for 1 tortilla





*NSFW*: 







add oven fries





*NSFW*: 







try to fit it all on 1 plate.




was damm good too


----------



## bagochina

cheese and crunchy breadsticks.  chili is in the crockpot probably the last time ill make it for awhile.


----------



## We are all ONE

le Borito' lite

grill chicken, cheese, guac, pico

warning you now kids, the abs are coming


----------



## bagochina

cucumber 
it was good.


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Moar grilled porkchops, green beans, mashed potatoes, yeast roll and sweet tea... bangin'


----------



## lonewolf13

bbq pulled pork sammich n kettle fried chips. w/ pickle spear n iced tea


----------



## rincewindrocks

Cheese enchiladas with red and green chile, plus beans and rice, from a fast food restraunt...my intestines are hating me


----------



## Swerlz




----------



## TALLY 2.0

Probaby the worst sandwich Ive ever had from subway. From now on im gonna stay away from the cheddar jalapeno bread. Hard as rock after being toasted.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Grilled sausage w/ grilled onions & mustard


----------



## lonewolf13

little ceasars pizza. n breadsticks. gonna have it again in a bit


----------



## bagochina

tacos and spanish rice


----------



## Psychlone Jack

monster burger


----------



## ocean

Carrots, Snap peas and broccoli with ranch and Garlic Toast.


----------



## jam uh weezy

chicken cooked in wine and hot sauce with white rice. rice is bomb goes with anything.


----------



## AfterGlow

jam uh weezy said:


> chicken cooked in wine and hot sauce with white rice. rice is bomb goes with anything.



brown rice is better for you.   try it sometime.


----------



## lonewolf13

a few days old maple donut.


----------



## lonewolf13

#2 meal from Wendy's ... now i don't feel too good


----------



## lonewolf13

i woke up this morning hungry for bacon.

i just had 7 slices w/ my 2 breakfast burritos


----------



## Owl Eyed

diced chicken cooked with red onion and white mushroom and red pepper
salad
wild rice.






thx mom ur the best


----------



## jaredvillhelm2002

A Belgian waffle with strawberries, cool whip and apricot syrup


----------



## jaredvillhelm2002

Psychlone Jack said:


> monster burger



Woot! Someone eats Hardees


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Hardee's ftw.  But yeah, just got back from this big ass street fair downtown, had a lamb gyro and chocolate ice cream cone.  Dank.


----------



## lonewolf13

gyros are awesome. does anyone know if Jack n the Box still makes them?


----------



## lonewolf13

i love me a good Spam sammich


----------



## whataboutheforests

scrambled eggs with pepperjack cheese and onion...and bacon 

oh and yeah gyros are dank as fuck!  I never heard of jack n the box making them but that doesn't sound too appealing to me..


----------



## Psychlone Jack

fried catfish, green beans and cornbread.  bottomfeeder ftw.


----------



## bagochina

grilled chicken, beets, salad


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

baked spaghetti


----------



## Mr.Hankey

something the locals call _a pizza_


----------



## bagochina

shredded italian beef sandwichs
hot giardiniera, peppers, & extra wet
toasted bun

oh my god good.


----------



## skoat

Nature Valley Bar

srsbznz


----------



## melange

chex mix


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Half a smoked mackerel, a decent chunk of French bread and celestial seasonings wild berry herb tea.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

dick


----------



## lonewolf13

alotta lolcahol might fry me up some steak n eggs.


----------



## KevinKostner

foie gras


----------



## Owl Eyed

perpetual indulgence said:


> dick



8)%)


----------



## KevinKostner

kobe beef sliders...yum yum


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Psychlone Jack

reese's klondike bar


----------



## lonewolf13

steak n homemade chips.  fuck yea. even drunk i can still make a good meal


----------



## Dtergent

I ate a pico mango, which to me is the undisputed king of all mangoes. A backyard sort, sorely underrated and never found in commercial markets, it is narrow in shape, and very orange and fibrous-- in texture it is like the crappy mangoes you get in the US, but the flavor is 200x better.

And aside from that, I had mung bean soup.


----------



## bagochina

a bagel and apple juice


----------



## rath

Chicken Satay.


----------



## KiwiQflyer

vegan chocolate pudding.  party in my face.


----------



## melange




----------



## Apostacious

Ben & Jerry's Chunky Monkey   eh


----------



## Mr.Hankey

bread'n'cheese
2 tiny pickles


----------



## atri

beef nachos


----------



## Apostacious

Regurgitated bile... I couldn't puke in class... ugh


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ good choice! always loved good appetizerz, maaaan.


----------



## Apostacious

oh man, you know it.  shit was some straight up hor d'oeuvres


----------



## melange

be sure to brush your teeth to restore the ph balance of your mouth


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Apostacious said:


> oh man, you know it.  shit was some straight up hor d'oeuvres




*Fred G. Sanford:* Why don't you try some of these horse divers?
*Dolly:* Some of these what?
*Fred G. Sanford:* Horse divers; that's French for appetizer.


----------



## rincewindrocks

green chile cheese curly fries! yum


----------



## Apostacious

melange said:


> be sure to brush your teeth to restore the ph balance of your mouth



wats that??


----------



## Apostacious

TALLY 2.0 said:


> *Fred G. Sanford:* Why don't you try some of these horse divers?
> *Dolly:* Some of these what?
> *Fred G. Sanford:* Horse divers; that's French for appetizer.



Red Foxx was the coolest brotha around... he was 10000x better than that pudding pushing sweater wearing wannabe doctor Cosby.  






Dat Damien, he OLD


----------



## bagochina

white castle sliders, ugh.


----------



## D's

hashbrowns,eggs,bacon , n ojjj


----------



## melange

Apostacious said:


> wats that??



I was just saying you should brush your teeth after you throw up to avoid erosion of the enamel by gastric juices


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Apostacious said:


> Red Foxx was the coolest brotha around... he was 10000x better than that pudding pushing sweater wearing wannabe doctor Cosby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat Damien, he OLD



Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn! What the hell happened to the Cos??


----------



## melange

needs more pudding

old black men say the darnedest things


----------



## Mr.Hankey

a piece of cake


----------



## Apostacious

melange said:


> I was just saying you should brush your teeth after you throw up to avoid erosion of the enamel by gastric juices









i forgot to


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ or just rinse with water/milk straight after puking in order to restore the ph balance


----------



## Apostacious

thats what i did, so whew, im in the clear then?


----------



## fengtau




----------



## Apostacious

^eww durian...


----------



## melange

gotdamn asians


----------



## fengtau

It's durian season!  Mouthgasm!


----------



## Mr.Hankey

pan cake with starberry jam. yes, star. cause i'm a fucking star myself.


----------



## slortaone

xanaxxanaxxanaxxanaxxanaxxanax


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

2 slices of carrot cake


----------



## KiwiQflyer

Goji cacao chunks.  So effing delicious!!!


----------



## Mariposa

Dark chocolate covered pomegranate seeds for breakfast!


----------



## Pharcyde

like pussy man

also

ham


----------



## KiwiQflyer

Mariposa said:


> Dark chocolate covered pomegranate seeds for breakfast!



I didn't know you could eat pomegranate seeds!


----------



## lonewolf13

fried potatos w/ onions. and eggs.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

KiwiQflyer said:


> I didn't know you could eat pomegranate seeds!


I thought that was the only part you should eat.


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Pharcyde

your dinnerware looks like paper plates


----------



## Apostacious

lonewolf13 said:


>



red sauce = fuck ya


----------



## lonewolf13

Pharcyde said:


> your dinnerware looks like paper plates



made from the bones of the dead asians my relatives killed in WWII, Korea, Vietnam.


----------



## Pharcyde

bullshit


----------



## Owl Eyed

dick and sucked face


----------



## Psychlone Jack

drugs


----------



## lonewolf13

Breakfast of champions:


*NSFW*: 








mom's homemade biscuits




hashbrowned potatos




crispy bacon




scrambled eggs.
followed by donuts and cups of coffee


----------



## kaywholed

i ate poutine for dinner last night.  with my hands!!!!!!


----------



## lonewolf13

nachos bel grande, cheesy double decker taco and mexican pizza.

woot woot.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

too much pizza. local place called michalangelos.. generic shit.. but they changed their sauce and now im addicted.. addicted to the cheap ass price as well.. 16 inch pizza for 4.99? fuck yea


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

red velvet cake ice cream


----------



## rath

BBQ ribs, Baked beans, Cole Slaw, Baked Potato, Macaroni Salad.


----------



## justsomeguy

banana with a brown spot on it


----------



## Mariposa

kaywholed said:


> i ate poutine for dinner last night.  with my hands!!!!!!



I am making it for breakfast today, but not eating it with my hands.

In N Out Burger party last night!  Fuck, I missed that place!


----------



## TALLY 2.0

I eated a porcupine.


----------



## bagochina

at least you dont have to worry about tooth picks


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

greek tabbouleh salad w/grilled chicken
(of course I made it)


----------



## bagochina

for my next trick, I'll blow on my nails and buff um on my shirt.  damn it feels good to be a gangstar

potato skins in the oven
sour cream
xtra bacon
cheesey good stuff
avacado
hot sauce
mmmm cant wait


----------



## kaywholed

toast.  i had to use my finger to put the peanut butter on because we aint go no cutlery yo


----------



## lonewolf13

was dammm good tooo


----------



## melange

pretty ghetto

where do you live, somalia?

@kay


----------



## slortaone

them niggas from somalia got cutlery yo, mad cutlery. and machetes.


----------



## bagochina

are those deep fried fruit roll ups on the left lonewolf?


----------



## lonewolf13

yessir. strawberry.  gotta get my fruits n veggies someway


----------



## melange

cooking chicken and ricearoni now


I love alcohol and all, but it's not enough


----------



## Psychlone Jack

gigantic chicken and rice burritos, two of em. made me feel like a fatass again.


----------



## slortaone

melange said:


> cooking chicken and ricearoni now
> 
> 
> I love alcohol and all, but it's not enough



what exactly is ricearoni? doesnt kramer kill a horse by feeding it too much?


----------



## Pharcyde

pussy


not very filling

OOOOOOH


----------



## bagochina

Cracker Jack


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

cheddar cheese and triscuits

peiroges

biscuit with peanut butter and jelly


----------



## EbowTheLetter

A burrito from my favorite local taqueria.  Soon, Cadbury Mini Eggs.


----------



## kaywholed

poutine


----------



## Mariposa

kaywholed said:


> poutine



STOP IT SRSLY.  The first thing I am doing when I get back to non-home is going to the poutine cart.

A modified poutine with leftover chicken, shallots, fries, and spices.  Soon to be teriyaki pork ribs with rice.


----------



## kaywholed

Mariposa said:


> STOP IT SRSLY.  The first thing I am doing when I get back to non-home is going to the poutine cart.
> 
> A modified poutine with leftover chicken, shallots, fries, and spices.  Soon to be teriyaki pork ribs with rice.



i done facebooked a picture... mmm good.


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## D n A

^drool

a *burrito*


----------



## Mr.Hankey

greek salad, bread


----------



## rath

Sugarcane Shrimp.


----------



## bagochina

baby swiss
onion roll
lettuce
yellow mustard
avocados & havarti cheese on the side
glass of peach punch


----------



## lonewolf13

huevos rancheros w/ bean n hashbrowns    

excellent hangover food


----------



## We are all ONE

lonewolf13 said:


>



lol
I love how wolf always romances himself when it comes to fooding


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Saw these last night at the grocery store and had to pick em up.


----------



## lonewolf13

MINI wheats
TOUCH of FRUIT
MIXED BERRY

sounds kinda ghey


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Sorry they were out of the Gun powder flavored King Size wheats with a touch of Whiskey. LOL


----------



## Apostacious

Honey bunches of oats, milk, coffee, and a homemade large sized cacoa and dark chocolate chocolate and heath chip cookie... it was almost ndtitl.


----------



## phenethylo J

a wrap with ground pork an yucca in it


----------



## lonewolf13

We are all ONE said:


> lol
> I love how wolf always romances himself when it comes to fooding



you should see how kinky i get w/ a banana split.  

you will want to take a shower afterwards


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

2 vegetarian egg rolls
chicken and sugar snap pea noodle stir fry


----------



## kaywholed

toast and peanutbutter.

making a pizza. mmm


----------



## Swerlz

Arroz con pollo


----------



## bagochina

grilled pork chops
baked beans w/ vinegar
asparagus
fresh market's double-cream white chocolate milk

i might go get some frozen custard or DQ


----------



## melange

We are all ONE said:


> lol
> I love how wolf always romances himself when it comes to fooding



no shit

nigga actin like he's emeril lagasse when he's cooking for 1













































lmao jk lw


----------



## BanginMyLifeAway

ghetto store brand cinnimon toast crunch that comes in  a bag... good shit tho


----------



## lonewolf13

pizza hut pizza and breadsticks


----------



## lonewolf13

sum1 needs 2 make a new last thing you ate thread.


----------



## AfterGlow

slortaone said:


> what exactly is ricearoni?










slortaone said:


> doesnt kramer kill a horse by feeding it too much?



no.  the horse didn't die.  he just had bad gas from too much beef-a-reen-o


----------

